# Eyeshadow Mania! - An eyeshadow show n' tell



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

Because I'm an avid eyeshadow lover (helllooooooo pretty palettes!), and because we all know the ladies LOVE swatches....we have a new, fun, go-crazy-with-swatches-and-pics...

*EYESHADOW MANIA THREAD!*

Do you have a favorite eyeshadow? Eyeshadow quad? Eyeshadow palette?! Show them off here! Post pictures of your favs along with your swatches!

(Warning, subsequent drooling may occur as an after-effect, please be sure to speak to your doctor if said drooling does not subside within a reasonable amount of time. Also, unexpected purchasing may also be a small....or large.....side effect)

Looks based off of eyeshadows are welcome as well!

MWUAH! 

Cookie 






PS. Please be sure to put picture of palette as seen, and swatches in spoilers if there are multiple pics! That way people can click and choose to see whatever swatches they want based off of the main pic! Thanks!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 13, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 13, 2013)

Whoo! To kick things off, here are swatchlets of a recent Glamour Doll Eyes order I received a week or two ago (yeesh, I need better lighting) that I happened to have on my phone:


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

*COASTAL SCENTS 120 PALETTE THREE*


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 13, 2013)

whoo! Subscribing for updates for now, will be jumping in with looks later!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

Subscribing for updates &amp; some major drooling lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 13, 2013)

MUST. SWATCH. ALL. THE. THINGS.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

Subbing for updates of all the pretty eyeshadows!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MUST. SWATCH. ALL. THE. THINGS.


That's the spirit! Yes!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 13, 2013)

Can I just show pics of my palettes. I'm too lazy to swatch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I just show pics of my palettes. I'm too lazy to swatch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I suppoooooose that can be allowed



Love you Scoobs!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2013)

I just had an eye-gasm! Whoooaaa! I guess this is proof I want and need more eye shadow lol. Never mind I don't cycle through my own stash frequently enough!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2013)

> Can I just show pics of my palettes. I'm too lazy to swatch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Only cuz it's you! But we want swatches!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just had an eye-gasm! Whoooaaa! I guess this is proof I want and need more eye shadow lol. Never mind I don't cycle through my own stash frequently enough!


You wait...I have the 120 Palette Four, the 120 Palette Five and the Ariel Palette coming up in the next few days.....hehehehe.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2013)

> You wait...I have the 120 Palette Four, the 120 Palette Five and the Ariel Palette coming up in the next few days.....hehehehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Eyeboggling and awesome! My no buy sucks, but I'll find some pretties to share with y'all when I'm off it!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just had an eye-gasm! Whoooaaa! I guess this is proof I want and need more eye shadow lol. Never mind I don't cycle through my own stash frequently enough!
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All I can say is wow Cookie


LMAO


----------



## meaganola (Jun 13, 2013)

The top box was today's incoming order. Tonight's project: swatching the new stuff, sorting everything by color, and picking out a few for next week so I don't freak out in the morning. This is a hobby that combined my OCD tendencies *and* need for bright makeup! Everyone wins!


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jun 13, 2013)

What a great idea. Will be stalking this thread.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *COASTAL SCENTS 120 PALETTE THREE*
> 
> ...


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 13, 2013)

semi-topic related...are there any good coastal scents codes floating around so i can handle my shadow envy,lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2013)

> The top box was today's incoming order. Tonight's project: swatching the new stuff, sorting everything by color, and picking out a few for next week so I don't freak out in the morning. This is a hobby that combined my OCD tendencies *and* need for bright makeup! Everyone wins!


 I'm so jelly! Your GDE collection is amazing! Mine is teeny weeny compared to that lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> semi-topic related...are there any good coastal scents codes floating around so i can handle my shadow envy,lol


Keep checking in with them, they ALWAYS have one good sale going on! Like right now their 88 Mirage palette is $12.95!


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eyeboggling and awesome! My no buy sucks, but I'll find some pretties to share with y'all when I'm off it!


 
Agreed!  I have a feeling this thread is going to make my low-buy very, very diffiult.  I also think this is going to be my favorite thread...Eyeshadows are my  weak spot.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 13, 2013)

All rightie, here are tonight's swatchlets:



And in case anyone was wondering, here's why I swatch on my hand:






Not much swatching space available.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All rightie, here are tonight's swatchlets:
> 
> 
> ...


Those are so pretty! There the Glamour Doll Eyes shadows right?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 13, 2013)

Ooh, an excuse to swatch my Inglot shadows!  And Urban Decay!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 13, 2013)

subscribing for updates! I love me some swatches!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 13, 2013)

> Those are so pretty! There the Glamour Doll Eyes shadows right?


 Whoops, yes, all Glamour Doll Eyes. I'm working on collecting sample jars of all of them before I decide what to get in full-sized versions. There are some I do want in full-sized jars, but I need the full sample collection first. I wasn't kidding about the OCD. I actually accidentally ended up with a couple of big jars that I meant to get in small jar form, and I'm actually semi-considering getting sample jars as well just so I have *all* of the sample jars. I tend to be a completist when it comes to stuff like this!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All rightie, here are tonight's swatchlets:


 WOWZA! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 13, 2013)

I seriously have to pick a small number to use each week (I change shades weekly and overall color schemes seasonally) and put the rest in a completely different room so I don't have a meltdown trying to decide what to wear each morning because I WANT TO WEAR THEM ALL! That number was something like 25, then 15, and now I'm cutting it back to 5. I'll eventually wear them all due to the rotation, but I need fewer colors to pick from at 5:15 in the morning. Too many choices in the morning spins me into overload and poor color combination decisions.


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Jun 13, 2013)

great idea Cookie!!!

I'd love to see what you all have in your makeup collection, give me an idea where to look for!

here's one from my first Inglot haul!





starting on TOP left: MATTE #322; right: Rainbow satin (green) #134

BOTTOM left: Rainbow (purple) #129; right: _"i have thrown the packaging for this one so I don't have the number for this one. Sorry!"_ And if you know how I can easily pop this out pls let me know =)








the last two skinny lines to the right are eye liner swatches #203(purple) #206(green).


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ooj4cki3oo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> great idea Cookie!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOooooooo, I LOVE the teal/blues! &lt;3


 thanks! me too I can't wait to play with it 



 those colors are probably the brightest colors I have in my collection right now!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 14, 2013)

This pic doesn't have swatches to go along with it, but at some point someone asked me how many Coastal Scents Palettes I have.....here you go....





I forgot to add the 120 Palette Four to the pic, I set it aside for review and I have the 120 Five coming to me soon!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This pic doesn't have swatches to go along with it, but at some point someone asked me how many Coastal Scents Palettes I have.....here you go....
> 
> ...






 This is SO BEAUTIFUL. I need these.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2013)

Ooh, I'll have to share my favorite ones that aren't listed: my Cargo quads! So excited about this thread. Eyeshadow is my absolute favorite makeup item!

Cookie, I have been wanting a new Coastal Scents palette (or two). Which one is your favorite? Or, which one would you recommend to someone who prefers shimmers/satins to mattes, and loves lots of purples, pinks, blues, and greens, and not too many browns?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I'll have to share my favorite ones that aren't listed: my Cargo quads! So excited about this thread. Eyeshadow is my absolute favorite makeup item!
> 
> Cookie, I have been wanting a new Coastal Scents palette (or two). Which one is your favorite? Or, which one would you recommend to someone who prefers shimmers/satins to mattes, and loves lots of purples, pinks, blues, and greens, and not too many browns?


Probably the 120 Palette Four, it's got a huge selection of pinks, blues, purples, lavenders and greens...it does have browns as well though. It's all satin or shimmer! Check it out on Coastal Scents website if you like or wait till tomorrow...I should be posting swatches/pics for it then!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Probably the 120 Palette Four, it's got a huge selection of pinks, blues, purples, lavenders and greens...it does have browns as well though. It's all satin or shimmer! Check it out on Coastal Scents website if you like or wait till tomorrow...I should be posting swatches/pics for it then!


 I actually just placed an order for the 120 Palette One and the Ultra Shimmer Palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I decided to go with One first because I'm weird and I like to do things in order, and it seemed to have quite a rainbow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'll end up collecting them all...brushes are next on my list....


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually just placed an order for the 120 Palette One and the Ultra Shimmer Palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I decided to go with One first because I'm weird and I like to do things in order, and it seemed to have quite a rainbow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'll end up collecting them all...brushes are next on my list....


It definitely does have brights in it! I know you'll love them both!




I have their brushes too, they are awesome for such an inexpensive price!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This pic doesn't have swatches to go along with it, but at some point someone asked me how many Coastal Scents Palettes I have.....here you go....
> 
> ...















 im in eye shadow heaven


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This pic doesn't have swatches to go along with it, but at some point someone asked me how many Coastal Scents Palettes I have.....here you go....
> 
> ...


 First I... 



 then I... 



  And now I'm just... 



 and a little bit of... 





And I'm going to show this to my hubby tonight and say "Look!  NOW tell me I have too much makeup!" (I only recently started building my collection again, mainly through enabler deals on here and my subs!  Someday I will have ALL OF THOSE!)


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 14, 2013)

i'm really tempted to buy the 120 palette three...i know i dont need it but its only $18 right now....though i really like the shimmer palette too, also on sale...


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 14, 2013)

How do store your Coastal Scents palettes? I don't own any and I think the reason I don't is bc of the size. I'm already having serious storage issues with the palettes I do have and the larger ones are UD Vice and Sephora Cinderella and Jasmine.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do store your Coastal Scents palettes? I don't own any and I think the reason I don't is bc of the size. I'm already having serious storage issues with the palettes I do have and the larger ones are UD Vice and Sephora Cinderella and Jasmine.


  When I had one 88 palette and a 100 palette from ELF, before, I just stood them up on edge in my makeup cabinet. Now, my setup probably won't work for that as my shelves are shorter, so I think I'll just stack them neatly on my vanity, lol. That's the nice thing about the CS and ELF palettes, they are kind of flat basic squares that stack well. I'd like to find a more interesting storage option, though! Maybe some of those stackable plastic drawers big enough for them to lie flat in?


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This pic doesn't have swatches to go along with it, but at some point someone asked me how many Coastal Scents Palettes I have.....here you go....
> 
> ...


 OMG! I love this pic!  They are so beautiful.  My daughter has a couple of CS palettes and she loves them.  I'd like to get at least one when I'm off my low buy.


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do store your Coastal Scents palettes? I don't own any and I think the reason I don't is bc of the size. I'm already having serious storage issues with the palettes I do have and the larger ones are UD Vice and Sephora Cinderella and Jasmine.


 My daughter has a few palettes...2 Coastal Scents, Naked 1 &amp; a Lorac.  She has one of those office supply things that holds folders upright that she keeps her palettes in.  I got it for her at Target and the palettes fit perfectly in the slots.  She can fit more than one of the thinner ones in a slot too.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My daughter has a few palettes...2 Coastal Scents, Naked 1 &amp; a Lorac.  She has one of those office supply things that holds folders upright that she keeps her palettes in.  I got it for her at Target and the palettes fit perfectly in the slots.  She can fit more than one of the thinner ones in a slot too.


 That is brilliant, or even a repurposed filing cabinet if someone had one around! Now I need to get my hands on one! I never thought about all the various office storage options! Thanks!


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is brilliant, or even a repurposed filing cabinet if someone had one around! Now I need to get my hands on one! I never thought about all the various office storage options! Thanks!


 The thing my daughter has is pretty small and sits right on top of her vanity so her palettes can be seen &amp; she has easy access to them.  If I get a chance I'll take a picture and post it for you.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing my daughter has is pretty small and sits right on top of her vanity so her palettes can be seen &amp; she has easy access to them.


 I knew what you were talking about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kind of like this, right? (and there are tons of different types)..



It just got me thinking of other office options and the small portable filing cabinet that I think my dad my still have lying around...lol. Anything meant for folders would be great for palettes!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 14, 2013)

This is what I'm currently keeping them in:





It's just a medium to large Caboodles case. I have them here because I don't have a vanity and the lights in the bathroom cast a yellow tone, so I actually sit on the floor in my living room and set up a round stand mirror and do my makeup there. I like sitting on the floor! lol (ballerina fo' life!) I have big big plans for a walk in closet with a nice vanity and drawers with organizers though in the (hopefully near) future! In this case are all of my palettes. Coastal Scents, Urban Decay, Nyx, L'Oreal duos, Z Palette, Lorac and a Too Faced. Plus my Coastal Scents blushes.



It just helps me to be portable for now.


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew what you were talking about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kind of like this, right? (and there are tons of different types)..
> 
> ...


 Yes like that.  This is hers:


----------



## colorfuldez (Jun 14, 2013)

Awesome idea for a thread...I've got lots to post when I get home!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Yes like that. Â This is hers:


 Omg that's genius!! I must have one!! They also have wall hanging ones so that could be an option unless the palettes would be too heavy??


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I'm currently keeping them in:
> 
> ...


 lol...i always find myself on the floor too (15 years ballet before having to stop due to rheumatoid arthritis..had to stop teaching 2 yr olds too) i'm also working on a custom made vanity( i'm watching thrift shops and craigslist for the perfect style desk...then im gonna refinish and add lighted mirrors,etc..)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol...i always find myself on the floor too (15 years ballet before having to stop due to rheumatoid arthritis..had to stop teaching 2 yr olds too) i'm also working on a custom made vanity( i'm watching thrift shops and craigslist for the perfect style desk...then im gonna refinish and add lighted mirrors,etc..)


Aw, I'm sorry. I had to stop dancing professionally from 2 herniated discs, but I continued to teach since I'd always intended to be a teacher. So are you still teaching other ages?






On a secondary note...I have been swatching the 120 Palette FOUR from Coastal Scents today...pics up soon! Yaaaay!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 16, 2013)

*COASTAL SCENTS 120 PALETTE FOUR*





and just a side note, I don't use any primers for the swatches!































































































Hope everyone enjoyed it! The entire palette is shimmer/satin, and it's SO gorgeous in real life. With some hidden gem duochromes in it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *COASTAL SCENTS 120 PALETTE FOUR*
> 
> ...


 I may or may not be drooling a little right now. SO GORGEOUS. 

I have been debating picking up this &amp; the Ultra Shimmer Palette. 



 These swatches seal the deal!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *COASTAL SCENTS 120 PALETTE FOUR*
> 
> ...


 Ooh, this may be my favorite one, and the next one I buy!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, this may be my favorite one, and the next one I buy!


This is the one I told you about




I thought you'd like it!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jun 16, 2013)

That second tray is amazing. I'm going to buy that palette just for that tray. I neeeeeeeeed it!!


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *COASTAL SCENTS 120 PALETTE FOUR*
> 
> ...


  I am so SOLD! Those swatches are pretty pigmented without a primer! That's amazing!

Definitely added to my List! Now time to look for some discount codes hehehehe


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, I'm sorry. I had to stop dancing professionally from 2 herniated discs, but I continued to teach since I'd always intended to be a teacher. So are you still teaching other ages?
> ...


 no, im not teaching. the RA actually pitted the joints in my writs and foot,so i have a slight disformation in them now...makes them very rigid, no movement and many things are difficult/painful or impossible to do now, however i do continue to due what i can privately and give my daughter what instruction i can.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *COASTAL SCENTS 120 PALETTE FOUR*
> 
> ...


 Those are beautiful swatches Cookie, I'm over here drooling!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 21, 2013)

Looooving all the gorgeous shadows and swatches in this thread. Be sure to check out the MuT blog's newest article on the best matte shadows.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 26, 2013)

im placing an order for the ultra shimmer palette from CS right now (sale for 8.95...awesome) has anyone used their brushes before, im wondering if i should add a few shadow brushes while im ordering...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im placing an order for the ultra shimmer palette from CS right now (sale for 8.95...awesome) has anyone used their brushes before, im wondering if i should add a few shadow brushes while im ordering...


 I bought the ultra shimmer palette a couple of weeks ago and it's amaaazing! I have the 120 Palette one, too, but I reach for the Ultra Shimmer pretty much every day. You'll love it!

I also have the 22 brush set. I am really impressed with them! Great quality for the price, Definitely worth it, I haven't used my other brushes since I got them.


----------



## CuriousRaven (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This pic doesn't have swatches to go along with it, but at some point someone asked me how many Coastal Scents Palettes I have.....here you go....
> 
> ...


 oh my! I think I had to wipe up some drool after looking at this pic.

does anyone in here know if it's true that CS palettes are the same as BH Cosmetics and the eBay ones?

also if anyone is interested I have the UD BoS 2, TF Summer Eye '12, NYX Crimson Amulet, Tarte Aqualillies palettes', and then some random singles and Hard Candy sets my sis gave me if anyone is interested in swatches? Also, one of the aforementioned 120 eBay palettes...  ^__^


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 27, 2013)

A sneak peek at what I'll be showing ya'll soooooooon on here LOL





Oh yes.

and CuriousRaven, I want to see ALL of the swatches! LOL


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the ultra shimmer palette a couple of weeks ago and it's amaaazing! I have the 120 Palette one, too, but I reach for the Ultra Shimmer pretty much every day. You'll love it!
> 
> I also have the 22 brush set. I am really impressed with them! Great quality for the price, Definitely worth it, I haven't used my other brushes since I got them.


 i ended up placing the order without brushes last night...which just means i need another order now...and most likely another palette...why pay shipping for just brushes right? at least that's the reason i'm going with to justify others i wanted but couldn't quite buckle down and add...lol.

not like i need brushes...i have somewhere in the 30's range right now for my eyes alone...but i'm always looking for new ones that may suit me...lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Question... how much is their shipping?  The Q&amp;A on the site seems very mysterious about shipping costs.
> ...


 when you have an item in your cart you can calculate the shipping prior to purchase, it bases it off your zip code...for me it was 5.29 to ship my palette, but i got  1.50 off using the points i got for registering, and the palette was on sale for 8.95...all in all i paid $13...which is not bad for 88 shadows imo.


----------



## CuriousRaven (Jun 28, 2013)

So I probably should have waited for natural light to do swatches and pics but I was bored so here it is! While my collection isn't as extensive as some because I tend to stick to what I have and like a lot it was still quite a bit of swatching for my poor arm. This is going to broken into a few posts because I'm not sure about the picture limit on posts?

Anyways! First is a set of baked shadows my mom gave me. I'm pretty sure they were a Walmart xmas set. I had swatched these before so y'all are gettin the pics that were on my hard drive already:





Greens:





Uh, pinks?:





Blues (and the bright one stains like a PITA!):





And then the Hard Candy Eye Sparkler sets my sis gave me:





1st Set (wish I had dif coloring, the copper color is gorg! but would look weird on me):





2nd set:





3rd set (almost no color pay-off with this one, not sure why I haven't tossed it yet...):





And my 2 lonely cream shadows, Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded (didn't realize this was 'metallic' when I bought it *facepalm*) and mini Stila Smudge pot in Bronze:









Then there's my Too Faced Summer Eye '12 Palette:





Grabbed this mostly for the row down the middle (coral for the win!), the 'base' colors barely show at all:





Tarte Aqualillies palette:





Only swatched the shadows, the 2nd from the left is a really pretty duochrome:





(end part 1)


----------



## CuriousRaven (Jun 28, 2013)

And continuing on! Urban Decay Book of Shadows vol. II  (keep meaning to depot this one). Swatching all these shadows reminded me why I &lt;3 my UD so much!:





Top row:





2nd row:





3rd row:





Bottom row:





And another palette I never reach for NYX Crimson Amulet:





Top half:





Bottom half (and I swear I swatched every color but most of these fade into my skin):





My loose shadows from left to right - Bare Minerals Bon Bon, Bare Minerals Exotic Tiara, Bare Minerals Nouveau, freshMinerals Heart of Glass, and Bourjois 23 Regard:









From left to right - Ulta Sandstone (was a gift, kinda bleh), Lola Sake/Sushi, Lancome Trendy, Victoria Secret Purr trio, and Essence Shrimp Me Up:





Top is the VS trio and the Shrimp Me Up, bottom is the Ulta, Lola and Lancome:





Left to right - UD Narcotic, MAC Steamy, MAC Living Pink, pur True Emerald, and an unnamed Sally Girl purple:









And my L'oreal Infallibles - Eternal Black, Midnight Blue, Gold Imperial, Endless Sea, and Pink Sapphire:









And that's it for now! *phew*  Let me know if you wanna see anything side-by-side or have any other q's, yeah? The only other shadows I have is this 120 palette I got off eBay, do you want swatches?


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 28, 2013)

curious raven - wow that's an impressive eyeshadow collection.  What a great variety you have!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 28, 2013)

@curious raven...that 120 palette you got off ebay...what's the quality like? i was looking at the same one but decided not to get it because i was afraid it would be like those wally world xmas special kits with not color and gritty texture...is it like that or is it better quality? i wouldnt mind seeing a few swatches...i won't ask for you to swatch all 120,lol..


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CuriousRaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And continuing on! Urban Decay Book of Shadows vol. II  (keep meaning to depot this one). Swatching all these shadows reminded me why I &lt;3 my UD so much!:
> 
> ...


 What an awesome collection! I really love the L'Oreal Infallibles. That palette from Ebay looks just like the 120 Palette One from CS!


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Jun 28, 2013)

great collection @curiousraven! I love the swatches on the UD palette - very pigmented and those L'oreal Infallibles are so pretty too!


----------



## CuriousRaven (Jun 29, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

curious raven - wow that's an impressive eyeshadow collection.  What a great variety you have!
thanks! I'm constantly adding to it, now if only it was so easy to let go of the ones I don't like...  








> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @curious raven...that 120 palette you got off ebay...what's the quality like? i was looking at the same one but decided not to get it because i was afraid it would be like those wally world xmas special kits with not color and gritty texture...is it like that or is it better quality? i wouldnt mind seeing a few swatches...i won't ask for you to swatch all 120,lol..


 it's actually not too bad. so far the colors I have swatched seem decently pigmented, just slightly powdery. I've heard around that these, the Coastal Scents, and the BH Cosmetics are all the same palettes just branded? Not sure about that as I just got this palette and don't have any CS or BH but I think it's pretty good for the price since I mostly wanted some color to play with. I think you get the most out of the shadows if you wear a good eye primer/base though. I've got a pic of swatches from the bottom row of my 120 at the end of this post so you can see a bit of the variety of color.



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What an awesome collection! I really love the L'Oreal Infallibles. That palette from Ebay looks just like the 120 Palette One from CS!


 thank you! yeah, I want more Infallibles but I tend to only buy 1 at a time when I really want specific colors. And that's good to know which palette it looks like from CS, I'd hate to buy another one exactly like it since I'm looking at getting some more of these big palettes. 







> Originally Posted by *ooj4cki3oo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> great collection @curiousraven! I love the swatches on the UD palette - very pigmented and those L'oreal Infallibles are so pretty too!


 thanks! yeah, I used to also have the UD Ammo palette (it was my first taste of UD shadows) but an old roommate took it when she moved out. There are so many more UD and Infallibles that I want.  heh

And now here's a swatch of the bottom row from the 120 palette pic from my last post:


----------



## Crystalleigh7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Loving this thread. Eyeshadow palettes are my favorite!

Anyone have Stila In the light? Wanting......


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2013)

I have been meaning to share my Cargo quads, finally took some swatches this morning! The lighting isn't great, but you get the idea. I love these, wore them every day until I got hooked on my CS shimmer palette!





I love the packaging on these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In order, here is Baja, Vienna, Toronto, Barcelona, and Tahiti.









Baja is sheer neutrals. These were the only neutrals I wore for a long time! Great for a super subtle look, the pink brightens up my eyes perfectly when I want to look like I'm not wearing makeup.









Vienna consists of more pigmented, cooler neutrals (and a great navy). I like to wear the browns on my eyes and use the navy as liner!









Toronto is one of my favorites! Cool grays, blue, and sparkly black. This one is super pigmented.









Barcelona is pretty purples, blue, and green. It is also pigmented but can be applied sheer with a really light touch. I am in love with the green and the first blueish purple.





(this one got flipped, but you can tell which is which, I think)





Tahiti is tropical blue-greens. This one is super bright and pretty. The yellow green is a really unique color, I love that one and the forest green the best.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CuriousRaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 thanks, those seem pretty pigmented...i may have to give it a try after all.


----------



## Crystalleigh7 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been meaning to share my Cargo quads, finally took some swatches this morning! The lighting isn't great, but you get the idea. I love these, wore them every day until I got hooked on my CS shimmer palette!
> 
> ...


 
These look nice. I really like the first two (but I'm a neutrals gal). I will have to keep my eyes open for them


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Crystalleigh7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> These look nice. I really like the first two (but I'm a neutrals gal). I will have to keep my eyes open for them


 You should, I am not into neutrals much but I LOVE both of them!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 29, 2013)

Best. Thread. Ever!!!!!  I am now seriously considering buying some Coastal Scents palettes.  I don't own anything from them but the swatches look great.  So, those of you who do own Coastal Scents shadows, how is the texture?  They look very pigmented and soft, not powdery, am I right?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2013)

This week's sections, over Starlooks white eye pencil (backdrop: the Dread Kitten Edgar, since he kept headbutting my hands and making everything blurry until I just put my hand on him to hold him still):



L to R, all Glamour Doll Eyes: Flicker Pop! (June OTM), Immature, Electric Lemonade, Light Speed, Sparkler, Pinky Swear, and Angel Wings. As a side note, this is my entire GDE collection (not counting baggies) at the moment, mostly arranged by color, which is why I pick seven each week: I get overwhelmed picking out what to wear each morning unless I restrict myself like this.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been meaning to share my Cargo quads, finally took some swatches this morning! The lighting isn't great, but you get the idea. I love these, wore them every day until I got hooked on my CS shimmer palette!
> 
> ...


 LOVE THESE!!!! The cases are so CHIC







> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Best. Thread. Ever!!!!!  I am now seriously considering buying some Coastal Scents palettes.  I don't own anything from them but the swatches look great.  So, those of you who do own Coastal Scents shadows, how is the texture?  They look very pigmented and soft, not powdery, am I right?


 The shimmers and satins are VERY soft and pigmented, the mattes can SOMETIMES be a little powdery, especially the lighter pastels, but not to where they have bad fall-out or are not workable.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 29, 2013)

I was going to order a couple Cargo quads when they were on Hautelook the other day. I decided I didn't need any more eyeshadow, now I have no-buyer's remorse.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE THESE!!!! The cases are so CHIC
> 
> ...


 Thank you!  I will be buying a few of their palettes soon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was going to order a couple Cargo quads when they were on Hautelook the other day. I decided I didn't need any more eyeshadow, now I have no-buyer's remorse.


 Oh man, I didn't know they were on there! I would like to get my hands on the rest of the quads, I love these so much...


----------



## CuriousRaven (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been meaning to share my Cargo quads, finally took some swatches this morning! The lighting isn't great, but you get the idea. I love these, wore them every day until I got hooked on my CS shimmer palette!
> 
> ...


 so pretty! now I'm wishing I had gotten some of these when they were on the LBB site.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Best. Thread. Ever!!!!!  I am now seriously considering buying some Coastal Scents palettes.  I don't own anything from them but the swatches look great.  So, those of you who do own Coastal Scents shadows, how is the texture?  They look very pigmented and soft, not powdery, am I right?


 i had two little quad samples of CS from past ipsy bags, and they were both very soft( as cookie said esp. the shimmers/satins) so i knew i'd like them and finally placed and order since they are running a huge sale...i love shimmery shadow so i bought the ultra shimmer palette to start...88 shadows for 8.95! but they have most of their eyeshadow palettes on sale right now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This week's sections, over Starlooks white eye pencil (backdrop: the Dread Kitten Edgar, since he kept headbutting my hands and making everything blurry until I just put my hand on him to hold him still):
> 
> 
> ...


 I am jealous of your GDE stash! 

And I also have a kitty named Edgar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This week's sections, over Starlooks white eye pencil (backdrop: the Dread Kitten Edgar, since he kept headbutting my hands and making everything blurry until I just put my hand on him to hold him still):
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is SO FAB!!! I love it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This week's sections, over Starlooks white eye pencil (backdrop: the Dread Kitten Edgar, since he kept headbutting my hands and making everything blurry until I just put my hand on him to hold him still):
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 1, 2013)

> I too, am insanely jealous of your GDE! Â (and I do not have a kitty named Edgar.) Â I just got a bunch of samples (in the baggies), and I'm looking forward to swatching them!


 Count me in, too! Everyone needs more GDE I'm their lives. I'll have to get mine together and try to swatch them all.. I'm inspired. . But it's hot as hell and cooling off in the pool comes first lol.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Crystalleigh7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loving this thread. Eyeshadow palettes are my favorite!
> 
> Anyone have Stila In the light? Wanting......


 I have the Stila In the Light palette and love it.









Bare, Kitten, Bliss, Sunset, Sandstone





Bubbly, Gilded Gold, Luster, Night Sky, Ebony

Sorry I couldn't swatch the eye liner in Damsel, but I don't have it anymore.  Bare and Night Sky are my favorites.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Count me in, too! Everyone needs more GDE I'm their lives. I'll have to get mine together and try to swatch them all.. I'm inspired. . But it's hot as hell and cooling off in the pool comes first lol.


 I desperately want to place another order**, but I *will* hold out until next Wednesday.  That's when another round of new colors (plus -- MissLindaJean, cover your eyes now -- NAIL POLISHES!) are going to be released!

** Did I mention that I am determined to have sample jars of the entire line by the end of the year, and then I will move on to buying full-sized versions of my favorites (Pinky Swear is at the very tippy top of *that* list.  I cannot believe how many compliments I get when I wear shimmery hot pink eyeshadow!) next year?  Because that's what's going on right now.  I'm probably about halfway there.


----------



## acostakk (Jul 1, 2013)

Finally picked up the Pacifica Enlighten pallete.




Skinny Dip (matte nude) Coral Sand (satin) Golden (shimmer) Urchin (jeweled purple)



Apparently I'm not very good at switching. From the picture you'd think there would be serious fallout from Urchin, but in reality they all go on very nicely.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Stila In the Light palette and love it.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally picked up the Pacifica Enlighten pallete.
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm loving BOTH of these!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally picked up the Pacifica Enlighten pallete.
> 
> 
> ...


 Oooh, GORGEOUS.  I'm thinking of picking up the Solar Palette (it's 20% off starting tomorrow on the Pacifica website), and when I compare, it looks like a lot of the colors are the same.  I seriously want that coral color, does it look to you like the bottom left eyeshadow is the same as the coral in the Enlighten Palette?

(and BTW, I think you did a great job swatching!)


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I desperately want to place another order**, but I *will* hold out until next Wednesday.  That's when another round of new colors (plus -- MissLindaJean, cover your eyes now -- NAIL POLISHES!) are going to be released!
> 
> ** Did I mention that I am determined to have sample jars of the entire line by the end of the year, and then I will move on to buying full-sized versions of my favorites (Pinky Swear is at the very tippy top of *that* list.  I cannot believe how many compliments I get when I wear shimmery hot pink eyeshadow!) next year?  Because that's what's going on right now.  I'm probably about halfway there.


 NAIL POLISHES!!!! OMG!!!! lol

i have yet to buy any of their shadows...im signed up but everytime i get my email with the link for the otm im too late...and the sample packs are always sold out vs buying a huge lot of baggies or individual ones....ive really been wanting to try them.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally picked up the Pacifica Enlighten pallete.
> ...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jul 2, 2013)

> Finally picked up the Pacifica Enlighten pallete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I picked this up from target a couple of months ago and while the colors are gorgeous I feel like they aren't very pigmented nor do they last very long while on and I do use eyeshadow primer


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I picked this up from target a couple of months ago and while the colors are gorgeous I feel like they aren't very pigmented nor do they last very long while on and I do use eyeshadow primer


 Heartsandwhimsy, that's not good!  I just picked up 3 BH palettes ($18 for San Francisco, Hollywood, &amp; Malibu palettes, it's a sale on their site for the next day or so), so I may end up holding off on the Solar Palette for awhile until I can see some reviews.   


> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally picked up the Pacifica Enlighten pallete.
> 
> 
> ...


 Love these colors &amp; love Pacifica.  But, don't need more eyeshadow.  Hmmm...


----------



## acostakk (Jul 2, 2013)

> Oooh, GORGEOUS. Â I'm thinking of picking up the Solar Palette (it's 20% off starting tomorrow on the Pacifica website), and when I compare, it looks like a lot of the colors are the same. Â I seriously want that coral color, does it look to you like the bottom left eyeshadow is the same as the coral in the Enlighten Palette? (and BTW, I think you did a great job swatching!)


 The coral is the same, and I believe the gold too. Bad news for my attempt to justify purchasing the Solar Palette. Probably wait and see if it shows up at Target or Whole Foods. Easier to rationalize without the added shipping cost.


----------



## acostakk (Jul 2, 2013)

> I picked this up from target a couple of months ago and while the colors are gorgeous I feel like they aren't very pigmented nor do they last very long while on and I do use eyeshadow primer


 I agree they are very sheer, but they've worked very well for the lighter, more natural looks I've been doing (job interviews. Blech). I've not had any issues with longevity, with the UD primer even my Avon eyeshadows stay put. But I think a lot has to do with body chemistry.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh, GORGEOUS.  I'm thinking of picking up the Solar Palette (it's 20% off starting tomorrow on the Pacifica website), and when I compare, it looks like a lot of the colors are the same.  I seriously want that coral color, does it look to you like the bottom left eyeshadow is the same as the coral in the Enlighten Palette?
> ...


 those are such pretty summery colors...i might need these too...lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love these colors &amp; love Pacifica.  But, don't need more eyeshadow.  Hmmm...


One ALWAYS needs more eyeshadows!!!



(Says the girl with too many eyeshadows



)


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 3, 2013)

> One ALWAYS needs more eyeshadows!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Says the girl with too many eyeshadows :icon_redf )


 Lol - I hear ya there...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2013)

> NAIL POLISHES!!!! OMG!!!! lol i have yet to buy any of their shadows...im signed up but everytime i get my email with the link for the otm im too late...and the sample packs are always sold out vs buying a huge lot of baggies or individual ones....ive really been wanting to try them.


 Sample packs? Sold out? What are you talking about? The sample baggies and jars are always in stock, and then they have sample baggie and jar surprise grab bags as well that are always available. Do you mean the OTM stuff? Those are a completely different program and not sample packs.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sample packs? Sold out? What are you talking about? The sample baggies and jars are always in stock, and then they have sample baggie and jar surprise grab bags as well that are always available. Do you mean the OTM stuff? Those are a completely different program and not sample packs.


 it wasnt the sample baggies, i think i got confused when typing,lol i meant the otm and that i didnt want to buy 50 samples at once(and i know i would cause i cant choose!)...lol...i might have to sit at my comp all night so i can get the otm cause in 4 months of being signed up i always miss it!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2013)

> it wasnt the sample baggies, i think i got confused when typing,lol i meant the otm and that i didnt want to buy 50 samples at once(and i know i would cause i cant choose!)...lol...i might have to sit at my comp all night so i can get the otm cause in 4 months of being signed up i always miss it!


 There are smaller grab bags that start at five baggies for about six bucks, or you could do what I did and start with a collection (say, Super Shadows if you're a comic book fan!). (I have huge problems deciding as well, so I actually got the Super Shadows collection *and* a grab bag for my first order, and then my MUST HAVE THEM ALL switch was flipped.)


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are smaller grab bags that start at five baggies for about six bucks, or you could do what I did and start with a collection (say, Super Shadows if you're a comic book fan!). (I have huge problems deciding as well, so I actually got the Super Shadows collection *and* a grab bag for my first order, and then my MUST HAVE THEM ALL switch was flipped.)


 thats what i'm afraid of...i'm already hypnotized looking at all the pretties. i might have to just buy the 50 pk grab bag and hide it from my hubby..lmao!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 3, 2013)

oh on another note...my coastal scents palette shipped yesterday! it took forever cause my bank screwed up my addy in their system and they wouldnt approve my card so i had to do an echeck through paypal and it took FOREVER! but i will have 88 new shimmery shadows to play with in a cpl days!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 3, 2013)

At last!  GDE Swatches!  All done over UD's Primer Potion, put into a spoiler because it's pic-heavy!  But here's a pic of my baggies!  The top two rows are the ones I picked, and the bottom two in the third row (the left side is just where I put the empty baggie that they sent the samples in) are two extra (free!) samples that Vee was so kind to select and send me!  As I stated in my blog review, I would *never* have picked those last two colors for myself, but they are gorgeous and I 



 both of them!  I'm so freakin in looooove with GDE now and will be ordering many more!  (and everyone cross their fingers for me on the 8th, I'm gonna try and get an OTM slot!)





From L-R:  Fiji Mermaid, Celestial Crow, Sparkler, Graves in May 





inside, flash





inside, no flash





outside

From L-R:  Katie's Storm, Vulnerable, Obscure, Mushroom





inside, flash





inside, no flash





outside

From L-R:  Dirty Jeans, Juicy Mango





Inside, with flash (it's blurry, I know!  I suck!)





Inside, no flash





Outside

I did do a much more extensive blog review, with my thoughts on each color, so if you want (no pressure!) you can check out my review here:

http://amagicalmom.blogspot.com/2013/07/glamour-doll-eyes-swatches-and-review.html


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

OH MY....OH MY OH MY OH MY.......WAAAAANT! lol



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At last!  GDE Swatches!  All done over UD's Primer Potion, put into a spoiler because it's pic-heavy!  But here's a pic of my baggies!  The top two rows are the ones I picked, and the bottom two in the third row (the left side is just where I put the empty baggie that they sent the samples in) are two extra (free!) samples that Vee was so kind to select and send me!  As I stated in my blog review, I would *never* have picked those last two colors for myself, but they are gorgeous and I
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2013)

> At last! Â GDE Swatches! Â All done over UD's Primer Potion, put into a spoiler because it's pic-heavy! Â But here's a pic of my baggies! Â The top two rows are the ones I picked, and the bottom two in the third row (the left side is just where I put the empty baggie that they sent the samples in) are two extra (free!) samples that Vee was so kind to select and send me! Â As I stated in my blog review, I would *never* have picked those last two colors for myself, but they are gorgeous and IÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The blurry pic really picks up the sparkle! I absolutely â™¥â™¥â™¥ Fiji Mermaid!


----------



## acostakk (Jul 3, 2013)

> At last! Â GDE Swatches! Â All done over UD's Primer Potion, put into a spoiler because it's pic-heavy! Â But here's a pic of my baggies! Â The top two rows are the ones I picked, and the bottom two in the third row (the left side is just where I put the empty baggie that they sent the samples in) are two extra (free!) samples that Vee was so kind to select and send me! Â As I stated in my blog review, I would *never* have picked those last two colors for myself, but they are gorgeous and IÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



These are amazing! I want them all!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jul 3, 2013)

SPOILERS AHEAD!! (I couldn't get the link option to work to add in spoiler links so viewers beware.)
Here are a few of my favorite eye shadow palettes. I remembered that the Urban Decay Show Pony palette was discontinued after I had already swatched it so I decided to just include it in the post anyway because I'm pretty sure you could find it online if you really wanted it. (Check allcosmeticswholesale.com or ebay/amazon)

*All of these swatches were done using a clean index finger on a clean hand. No primer or base was used. I took the pictures with my iPhone 4s in natural window lighting.*

The first three palettes are from the NYX Caribbean Collection
 





"I Dream of St. Lucia"













"I Dream of Antigua"













"I Dream of St. Thomas"













Urban Decay Show Pony palette

















Coastal Scents Creative Me 1 palette (the front of it is normally just black with the name of the palette in blue but I went a little crazy with a paint marker one day and decided to "customize" mine..ha..bad idea, eh?)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2013)

Last week's order, finally swatched! All Glamour Doll Eyes, all over Starlooks white eye pencil. As always, photos cannot capture the beauty of these colors. The Pick Your Poison collection:



L to R: Bittersweet, Corrode, Feverish, Lethal, Malicious, and Mushroom. A few blues and the Halo collection:



Top row, L to R: Grenade, Makin' a Scene, Veteran, Audacious, Disclose, and Exposed. Bottom row, L to R: Flaunt, Flawless, Imitation, Mannequin, Undressed, Unveil, and Vulnerable. Veteran is on my upgrade-to-full-sized list just based on the swatch, although I couldn't capture the reason in photos. The sparkles! My not-so-inner magpie is in love.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 4, 2013)

> I have been meaning to share my Cargo quads, finally took some swatches this morning! The lighting isn't great, but you get the idea. I love these, wore them every day until I got hooked on my CS shimmer palette!
> 
> I love the packaging on these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In order, here is Baja, Vienna, Toronto, Barcelona, and Tahiti.
> 
> ...


 Those are beautiful!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 4, 2013)

> This week's sections, over Starlooks white eye pencil (backdrop: the Dread Kitten Edgar, since he kept headbutting my hands and making everything blurry until I just put my hand on him to hold him still):
> 
> 
> 
> L to R, all Glamour Doll Eyes: Flicker Pop! (June OTM), Immature, Electric Lemonade, Light Speed, Sparkler, Pinky Swear, and Angel Wings. As a side note, this is my entire GDE collection (not counting baggies) at the moment, mostly arranged by color, which is why I pick seven each week: I get overwhelmed picking out what to wear each morning unless I restrict myself like this.


 Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 4, 2013)

> > Loving this thread. Eyeshadow palettes are my favorite! Anyone have Stila In the light? Wanting......
> 
> 
> I have the Stila In the Light palette and love it.
> ...


 So pretty!


----------



## mamabeansyes (Jul 4, 2013)

I've been dog sitting and this post is the perfect cure for my boredom! This is Kat Von D's Beethoven palette.



The case. It's compact and sturdy. Good for travel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



The colors left to right: Lucifer, Speed Blue, Razor Gray, Tequila, Sinner, Rad Purple, Leather, Galeano



Indoor lighting



Natural lighting






And a look I did today using Speed Blue and Razor Grey on the lid, Lucifer and Leather in the crease/outer lid, and Tequila as a highlight. I also used the Lucifer/Speed Blue combo as an eyeliner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Finally picked up the Pacifica Enlighten pallete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really like those.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 4, 2013)

> At last! Â GDE Swatches! Â All done over UD's Primer Potion, put into a spoiler because it's pic-heavy! Â But here's a pic of my baggies! Â The top two rows are the ones I picked, and the bottom two in the third row (the left side is just where I put the empty baggie that they sent the samples in) are two extra (free!) samples that Vee was so kind to select and send me! Â As I stated in my blog review, I would *never* have picked those last two colors for myself, but they are gorgeous and IÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Great colors!


----------



## acostakk (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamabeansyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been dog sitting and this post is the perfect cure for my boredom!
> 
> This is Kat Von D's Beethoven palette.
> ...


 oooh, pretty!  I've been curious about the Kat Von D stuff.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mamabeansyes (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you! I actually really like her shadows/eyeliners. The shade shifting eyeshadows initially drew me in. ( If I were in my own apartment, I'd swatch those too!) I end up buying every color available, haha! I've yet to be disappointed in staying power or pigmentation. I can't speak for her other products, but definitely recommend checking out the shadows/liners.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk (Jul 5, 2013)

Making my way slowly through my stash - I apologize for not knowing how to do a spoiler on my iPad. Two NYX palettes that I found on clearance at Ulta. I believe they are both discontinued. The individual colors are unnamed. Lake Moss:









Aquamarine:









I adore Aquamarine, in the palette. Unfortunately, it clashes horribly with my coloring and makes me look ill. If I ever get a trade thread set up, it's gonna hafta go (pout)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Making my way slowly through my stash - I apologize for not knowing how to do a spoiler on my iPad.
> 
> Two NYX palettes that I found on clearance at Ulta. I believe they are both discontinued. The individual colors are unnamed.
> ...


 HOW DARE you not do a spoiler for these GLORIOUS colors that I now so DESPERATELY want LOL



I am madly in love with the Aquamarine!!!


----------



## acostakk (Jul 5, 2013)

> HOW DARE you not do a spoiler for these GLORIOUS colors that I now so DESPERATELY want LOL :roflmao: I am madly in love with the Aquamarine!!!


 Amazon has it listed as available! Maybe I was wrong about it being discontinued  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2013)

It looks like it's going to be shimmery duochrome weather, so the GDE flavors of the week, over Starlooks white eyeliner:



L to r: Pinky Swear, Brown Eyed Girl, Corrode, Sex Appeal, Flawless, DinoSpots, and Levitation. (I'm thinking the OTM shade won't get here until next Saturday at the earliest, so I don't have to make space for that right now.)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 6, 2013)

> It looks like it's going to be shimmery duochrome weather, so the GDE flavors of the week, over Starlooks white eyeliner:
> 
> 
> 
> L to r: Pinky Swear, Brown Eyed Girl, Corrode, Sex Appeal, Flawless, DinoSpots, and Levitation. (I'm thinking the OTM shade won't get here until next Saturday at the earliest, so I don't have to make space for that right now.)


 Levitation looks amazing! I just placed an order for the Super Shadows collection, Glam Girl, Celestial Crow and Sterling Glitz. The last three are birthday gifts and I already have a few of the SS, so maybe I'll add those to my friends gift as well.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Levitation looks amazing! I just placed an order for the Super Shadows collection, Glam Girl, Celestial Crow and Sterling Glitz. The last three are birthday gifts and I already have a few of the SS, so maybe I'll add those to my friends gift as well.


 Ooh, Glam Girl!  I keep meaning to get that one but just have yet to get around to it.  I had serious second thoughts the instant I ordered the _Book of Illusions_ set with Levitation (it's only sold in the set) that lasted all the way until I actually got it in my hands.  It is *gorgeous*, and I can't wait until it gets cooler so I can wear it more often.  

(Weather strongly affects my makeup and perfume choices, and last week was in the 90s and therefore very tropical-bright for me., so I went heavy on Flicker Pop! and Immature.  Levitation -- the _Supernatural_ fangirl in me keeps trying to type out "Leviathan" -- is very much a cooler-and-preferably-cloudy shade for me, which means it will go into heavy rotation throughout autumn and winter.)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 6, 2013)

> Ooh, Glam Girl! Â I keep meaning to get that one but just have yet to get around to it. Â I had serious second thoughts the instant I ordered the _Book of Illusions_ set with Levitation (it's only sold in the set) that lasted all the way until I actually got it in my hands. Â It is *gorgeous*, and I can't wait until it gets cooler so I can wear it more often. Â  (Weather strongly affects my makeup and perfume choices, and last week was in the 90s and therefore very tropical-bright for me., so I went heavy on Flicker Pop! and Immature. Â Levitation -- the _Supernatural_ fangirl in me keeps trying to type out "Leviathan" -- is very much a cooler-and-preferably-cloudy shade for me, which means it will go into heavy rotation throughout autumn and winter.)


 Lol, I'll often use the darker shades as eye liner. At least I'm using them and trying to rotate right? Think I'll try something bright today, to go with the weather!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It looks like it's going to be shimmery duochrome weather, so the GDE flavors of the week, over Starlooks white eyeliner:
> 
> 
> ...


WOOOOW, those are GORGEOUS


----------



## Crystalleigh7 (Jul 6, 2013)

> I have the Stila In the Light palette and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you! I want it more now!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 7, 2013)

My eyeshadows aren't really exciting...I always wear neutrals.  Here are my two Avon True Color Quads.  The first one is Sandy Corals...it's my all time favorite shadow (well maybe tied with my Bobbi Brown Rose Gold Single).  The second one is in Island Breeze.  The colors didn't show as good as real life.  This quad has a pale shimmery aqua and a unique dark teal color.  The two highlight colors in both quads kind of blend in with my pale skin in the swatches.





Sandy Corals





Island Breeze


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It looks like it's going to be shimmery duochrome weather, so the GDE flavors of the week, over Starlooks white eyeliner:
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 7, 2013)

One interesting thing about DinoSpotz:  It changes dramatically depending on the base.  Check out the swatches here.  It's what tipped me over the edge to get it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jul 7, 2013)

DinoSpotz looks gorgeous. It's really interesting how it changes over the different bases. Do you know what she means by "foil"?


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Jul 8, 2013)

Whoa, where have I been all my life! I must go right now over to coastal scents website and get a few pallets. I can't believe how well those shadows swatch. They must be absolutely amazing on. Thanks ladies.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

> DinoSpotz looks gorgeous. It's really interesting how it changes over the different bases. Do you know what she means by "foil"?


 It's basically just applying shadow wet. There are multiple techniques, but you can just barely dampen a brush and dip it in the powder to pick up pigment for application, or you can just mix the pigment with a tiny bit of some sort of liquid and apply with a brush. Water, fixative, eye drops, or a combination of water and glycerin all work.


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's basically just applying shadow wet. There are multiple techniques, but you can just barely dampen a brush and dip it in the powder to pick up pigment for application, or you can just mix the pigment with a tiny bit of some sort of liquid and apply with a brush. Water, fixative, eye drops, or a combination of water and glycerin all work.


 I feel dumb. LOL. I haven't heard it called that before. You learn something new every day. Thank you!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been following this thread and drooling over everyone's awesome shadows...and now I am finally contributing. This is my first swatch photo &amp; it isn't that great. The shades are way more amazing in person. They are swatched over L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base.

These are some of the samples (one was the full size gift with purchase) I recently got from Darling Girl Cosmetics. I am in love!





Sushi Flower, Chemical Warfare and Star Child are so amazingly sparkly in bright light. So.Pretty.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 8, 2013)

I've never heard of Darling Girl Cosmetics. Star Child is gorge!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been following this thread and drooling over everyone's awesome shadows...and now I am finally contributing. This is my first swatch photo &amp; it isn't that great. The shades are way more amazing in person. They are swatched over L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base.
> 
> ...


 These are beautiful!  Did you get them from the website or from a standing store?


----------



## Kelli (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are beautiful!  Did you get them from the website or from a standing store?


 I got them from the website (www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com). You get a free gift with purchase on any $10+ order (plus she threw in a few extra samples!) and you can order sample baggie sets 5 for $4. I am sooo hooked.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelli (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked them out!  I need Bodice Ripper.  Like, now.


 That one looks like it'd be pretty. It's on my (really long) list of shades to order next lol I'll have to swatch the others I got tomorrow.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2013)

> Just checked them out! Â I need Bodice Ripper. Â Like, now. Â


 Lol, I'm sold on the name alone!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh wow! Electric Sex needs to jump in my makeup case NOW! 




 

Thank you for introducing me to this brand, Kelli! My wallet hates you!


----------



## CuriousRaven (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been following this thread and drooling over everyone's awesome shadows...and now I am finally contributing. This is my first swatch photo &amp; it isn't that great. The shades are way more amazing in person. They are swatched over L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base.
> 
> ...


 oh wow! Sushi Flower and Star Child are really pretty. Not sure I needed to know about this company as I've only just started browsing the website and already want so many of them! I'm a sucker for turquoise/teals and Leviathan looks like a fun duochrome... Thanks for sharing, can't wait to see more swatches.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks to this thread, I ordered a 5 sample grab bag from Glamour Doll Eyes and 8 petit size shadows from Darling Girl. The shades I ordered are London Calling, Eclipse, Papercut, Electric Sex, Paper Planes, Coco Loco, Mischievous, &amp; Mochi. I also made a 4 page wishlist while shopping at Darling Girl. I'm sure I will do the same on GDE once I have time to go through all of the gorgeous colors again. LOL


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 9, 2013)

Just placed an order for 10 sample baggies at Darling Girl Cosmetics... I love that you can get sample baggies of blush, too!  I added a glitter in Caribbean Cutie to get over the $10 mark to get the GWP.  According to the website, I'll get Copper Storm as the GWP!  So pretty!  The only thing I'm sad about is their Turnaround Time to complete orders is currently 14-16 days, but since there's only 1 person filling the orders, I understand!  

Here's a list of the colors I ordered:

Bodice Ripper

Clusterfluff

Miss Kitty Kaboom

No Sign of Life

Persuasion

Muddy Waters

Well Dressed

Songbird Weaponry

Verdant Dream 

and a blush in Dixie!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just placed an order for 10 sample baggies at Darling Girl Cosmetics... I love that you can get sample baggies of blush, too!  I added a glitter in Caribbean Cutie to get over the $10 mark to get the GWP.  According to the website, I'll get Copper Storm as the GWP!  So pretty!  The only thing I'm sad about is their Turnaround Time to complete orders is currently 14-16 days, but since there's only 1 person filling the orders, I understand!
> 
> ...


 I just had to go look all of these up. Now my wishlist is up to 5 pages. LOL


----------



## Kelli (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks to this thread, I ordered a 5 sample grab bag from Glamour Doll Eyes and 8 petit size shadows from Darling Girl. The shades I ordered are London Calling, Eclipse, Papercut, Electric Sex, Paper Planes, Coco Loco, Mischievous, &amp; Mochi. I also made a 4 page wishlist while shopping at Darling Girl. I'm sure I will do the same on GDE once I have time to go through all of the gorgeous colors again. LOL
I am such an enabler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't get any of those colors yet! You must swatch them when you get them!!!



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just placed an order for 10 sample baggies at Darling Girl Cosmetics... I love that you can get sample baggies of blush, too!  I added a glitter in Caribbean Cutie to get over the $10 mark to get the GWP.  According to the website, I'll get Copper Storm as the GWP!  So pretty!  The only thing I'm sad about is their Turnaround Time to complete orders is currently 14-16 days, but since there's only 1 person filling the orders, I understand!
> 
> ...


 I got 8 eyeshadows and two blushes my first time. Verdant Dream is lovely! It's one that I got, so I will swatch in a bit. The owner's son (I think) graduated high school, so I think that's why the Turnaround Time is so high still. It was 14-16 days when I ordered, too, and it took exactly 16 days from when I ordered to when I received it. Luckily it was well worth it.

I REALLY need to check out GDE! (my bank account disagrees...)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been following this thread and drooling over everyone's awesome shadows...and now I am finally contributing. This is my first swatch photo &amp; it isn't that great. The shades are way more amazing in person. They are swatched over L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base.
> 
> ...


 Wow, pretty!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, Glam Girl!  I keep meaning to get that one but just have yet to get around to it.  I had serious second thoughts the instant I ordered the _Book of Illusions_ set with Levitation (it's only sold in the set) that lasted all the way until I actually got it in my hands.  It is *gorgeous*, and I can't wait until it gets cooler so I can wear it more often.
> 
> (Weather strongly affects my makeup and perfume choices, and last week was in the 90s and therefore very tropical-bright for me., so I went heavy on Flicker Pop! and Immature.  Levitation -- *the _Supernatural_ fangirl in me keeps trying to type out "Leviathan"* -- is very much a cooler-and-preferably-cloudy shade for me, which means it will go into heavy rotation throughout autumn and winter.)


 Every time I scroll back through this thread and see that, I keep reading it "Leviathan" lol Darling Girl has a duo chrome named "Leviathan" and I sorta want it just for the name (though it is an awesome shade that is described as "_Rich teal with strong green flash and a subtle shift to almost a periwinkle shade_. ")

Also, I SO want the GDE Art Deco Collection.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> semi-topic related...are there any good coastal scents codes floating around so i can handle my shadow envy,lol


In case your still looking for Coastal Scents sale, they have one going right now here.

Don't miss the 48 hour SALE! Get a 42 Double Stack Matte or Shimmer Palette for only $9.95


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 9, 2013)

i'm in eye heaven right now...i finally used my new 88 shimmer palette from CS today (i stared at it for days, it was so pretty i didnt want to mess it up...then i got over it lol!) went out of my comfort zone and wore a shimmery pinkish coral and pearl(has a slight purple tint in a creamy color) i never wear pinks on my eyes...but it was so pretty! and i finally got my june ipsy bag today(dream bag...cream blush in tea rose,pink lip liner,purple eyeliner,gold glitter,and lashes) so i have new lashes to play with and now i have 2 purple eyeliners...and i will probably be stupid and try the glitters on my eyes since i got the gold ones...i have no sense and will probably blind myself..but i'll look good doing it!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In case your still looking for Coastal Scents sale, they have one going right now here.
> ...


::sigh::.....the question is...do I NEED this....do I, do I, do I....hmmmm....


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ::sigh::.....the question is...do I NEED this....do I, do I, do I....hmmmm....


 you do....and so do i!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 9, 2013)

> you do....and so do i!


 Yeeeeah...about 2 seconds after I posted I bought the matte one, lol well I already had the shimmer one and it was lonely! Plus, I'm the Coastal Scents gal, got a rep to protect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are the rest of my DGC sample swatches:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are the rest of my DGC sample swatches:


 Oh WOW! I can't wait to get Verdant Dream now!  So beautiful!  And adding Empire of Dirt to my wish list... Freakin' Gorgeous!  GDE and DGC are now in a full-on battle for my wallet!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh WOW! I can't wait to get Verdant Dream now!  So beautiful!  And adding Empire of Dirt to my wish list... Freakin' Gorgeous!  GDE and DGC are now in a full-on battle for my wallet!


 I bought the Superstar Serum to foil because I thought Empire of Dirt would make such a great liner. I haven't tried it out like that yet, but I think it will be nice.

And I am now obsessing over whether to place another DGC order or to place my first GDE order. It's so hard to decide. I don't have much money to spend on makeup, so I am having such a hard time deciding which to order from next time I have extra money for makeup.


----------



## Goodie (Jul 10, 2013)

> This pic doesn't have swatches to go along with it, but at some point someone asked me how many Coastal Scents Palettes I have.....here you go....
> 
> I forgot to add the 120 Palette Four to the pic, I set it aside for review and I have the 120 Five coming to me soon!


 Wow. Allow me to pick my jaw up off the floor. These are gorgeous! You definitely inspired me to try Coastal Scents. I would've never thought to try this brand but they must be pretty great judging by your collection! I just ordered the warm 88 palette along with a few brushes and I'm excited! Hope the shipping is fast!!! I loooove this thread. I could look at eyeshadows and swatches for hours... Lol.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow these all look great. I'm just starting to venture out of neutral colors for eye shadows. Don't know what took me so long. I teach 2nd graders and I wore a green eye shadow one day and one student commented that the lipstick on my eyes looked good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took it as a compliment and ventured out of my comfort zone.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

Came across an old swatch pic of my Nyx Dramatic Chromatic pigments. These were swatched over Nyx Eyeshadow Bases. Top of swatches are over the White Pearl Base, bottom of swatches are over plain White. This was from my first ever Nyx purchase way back in 2010! 









*L to R: Red, Geisha, Sunshine, Apricot, Seclude, Barely There, Misty, Key Lime, Hard Core, Chaotic, Mimosa *


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

Here are my discontinued Urban Decay pigments...
 





*L to R: Rockstar, Gunmetal, Goddess, Protest, Shattered, Asphyxia, X, Shag, Yeyo*

These have fallout like WOAH! and the containers are just plain awful. They have a brush built in to the cap and it is impossible to even open them without making a huge glittery mess. I plan to press them into shadow pans soon so I can actually try to use them more often.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my discontinued Urban Decay pigments...
> 
> ...


 YES, I have Gunmetal and I would love to use it more but it is so damn messy I don't bother. And I use loose shadows and pigments all the time with no problem. Too bad because they're so pretty!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are the rest of my DGC sample swatches:


 well isn't that great. I found where to spen dthe money I save from cancelling Glossy Box.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my discontinued Urban Decay pigments...
> 
> ...


 Those are SO pretty. I really like Rockstar and Goddess. Sucks that the fallout is so bad.


----------



## acostakk (Jul 15, 2013)

The Elf baked eyeshadow palette in "California":







Applied dry on bare skin: Top row



Bottom row



Applied wet over Urban Decay PP: Top row



Bottom row:


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Elf baked eyeshadow palette in "California":
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are really pretty colors.  Wow they pop when applied wet!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 16, 2013)

*ENABLER ALERT! ENABLER ALERT!*

BH Cosmetics has all of their 88 color palettes on sale for $8.88! I just grabbed the Tropical Matte and Cool Shimmer palettes.


----------



## rebalee20602 (Jul 16, 2013)

> *ENABLER ALERT! ENABLER ALERT!* BH Cosmetics has all of their 88 color palettes on sale for $8.88! I just grabbed the Tropical Matte and Cool Shimmer palettes.Â


 I saw that last night, and I'm definately gonna try to grab the color matte and a shimmer if possible....plus the 66 lip pallet because its only for 9.95 right now! Hope I an get it.....I don't have any of BHcosmetics or coastal scents yet, but really want some


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

Trying to catch up on all the post I missed,  those are all really pretty shadows. I might need them all lol.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow! This is a wonderful thread. I find palettes with more than a dozen shades really intimidating. I think the biggest palette I have has 9 (meet matte nude). I just need color combinations to be simplified or I feel overwhelmed. I really love Stila travel palettes. I have "not so nude" &amp; "the natural". Both are lovely &amp; they are only $15 each!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow! This is a wonderful thread. I find palettes with more than a dozen shades really intimidating. I think the biggest palette I have has 9 (meet matte nude). I just need color combinations to be simplified or I feel overwhelmed.
> 
> I really love Stila travel palettes. I have "not so nude" &amp; "the natural". Both are lovely &amp; they are only $15 each!


 Glad to know I'm not the only one who gets overwhelmed with tons of colors.  I'd love to get a CS or BH palette, but I'm a bit intimidated.  Trios and quads seem to work best for me.  I need something dummy proof! lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 19, 2013)

*COASTAL SCENTS IS HAVING A CHRISTMAS IN JULY SALE! EVERYTHING IS 35% OFF!*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 22, 2013)

Tried to swatch some of my GDEs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Bear with me ladies lol.






Tried to pick up the sparkly awesomeness. L to R.. Sherbert, Casen, Schizophrenic, Light Speed, Spider Sense, Cajun, Vigilante, Feline Fatale, Ancestry, Bird? Plane?, Recruit, Mighty Maiden. But for the first two, that should be the whole Super Shadows collection.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 22, 2013)

More swatches!






L to R MAC Cheers my Dear!, MAC Azreal Blue, MAC Melon, alll GDE from there. Typical Girl, Dinospotz, Hello Brooklyn, Undressed, Disclose.



Flaunt, Mannequin, He Loves Me Not, Imitation, Audacious, Dreamboat.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tried to swatch some of my GDEs
> 
> 
> ...


 I was going to say which ones I was really liking...but I am loving all of them. SO PRETTY!!! The teals/aqua's and the lime green are especially amazing.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 22, 2013)

> I was going to say which ones I was really liking...but I am loving all of them. SO PRETTY!!! The teals/aqua's and the lime green are especially amazing.


 They are all super gorgeous. It's hard to pick shades sometimes lol.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2013)

> I was going to say which ones I was really liking...but I am loving all of them. SO PRETTY!!! The teals/aqua's and the lime green are especially amazing.


 The part about this collection that shocked me was how much I love Light Speed. I very specifically stayed away from gold colors like that one. The only reason I got it was because I wanted the entire collection because COMIC BOOKS. Then I received my order, and I think it's quite possibly my favorite. I highly recommend just getting the whole set instead of picking your favorite colors/characters.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 22, 2013)

> The part about this collection that shocked me was how much I love Light Speed. I very specifically stayed away from gold colors like that one. The only reason I got it was because I wanted the entire collection because COMIC BOOKS. Then I received my order, and I think it's quite possibly my favorite. I highly recommend just getting the whole set instead of picking your favorite colors/characters.


 Agreed! Light Speed has been my go to base the last week. Spider Sense and Cajun along with a matte brown for crease or using some of the other bold shades as liner and just Light Speed and a little definition in the crease. The entire collection is awesome, but I definitely need a full size Light Speed!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2013)

> Agreed! Light Speed has been my go to base the last week. Spider Sense and Cajun along with a matte brown for crease or using some of the other bold shades as liner and just Light Speed and a little definition in the crease. The entire collection is awesome, but I definitely need a full size Light Speed!


 *cough* I might be enough of a nerd that I'm saving Cajun, Recruit, and Ancestry until this Friday even though they're not all in this movie. In the same universe is close enough for me. I do expect Cajun to be in heavy rotation next month. I seem to be on a major pinky-coral kick!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are all super gorgeous. It's hard to pick shades sometimes lol.


 I can see why! All of their shades posted so far in the thread are all kinds of amazing.  I'd have a hard time choosing, too.

Most of my indie shadows are just samples, so I have such a hard time talking myself into using them, because I'd be devastated if they were all gone haha.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 22, 2013)

> *cough* I might be enough of a nerd that I'm saving Cajun, Recruit, and Ancestry until this Friday even though they're not all in this movie. In the same universe is close enough for me. I do expect Cajun to be in heavy rotation next month. I seem to be on a major pinky-coral kick!


 Bahahaha! â™¥ it!


> I can see why! All of their shades posted so far in the thread are all kinds of amazing. Â I'd have a hard time choosing, too. Most of my indie shadows are just samples, so I have such a hard time talking myself into using them, because I'd be devastated if they were all gone haha.


 I order sample pots and you'd be amazed at how long they last. I haven't put a dent in any and they're all rotating and getting use. Even my go tos..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahahaha! â™¥ it!
> 
> I order sample pots and you'd be amazed at how long they last. I haven't put a dent in any and they're all rotating and getting use. Even my go tos..


 Good to know! I am new to the indie makeup world, so I cautiously just ordered baggies (and now really wish I had gotten bigger sizes lol).

I had read on a blog that sample baggies usually do 2-4 applications. So I figured, if a baggie did 2-4, and a petit is twice as much product, it'd only do 4-8 looks, so it just seemed way expensive... but I have used some of my baggies  twice (plus swatched them)  and there is no way I've used up half (not even a quarter of the baggie, I'd guess), so I need to just dive in an use them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 22, 2013)

> Good to know! I am new to the indie makeup world, so I cautiously just ordered baggies (and now really wish I had gotten bigger sizes lol). I had read on a blog that sample baggies usually do 2-4 applications. So I figured, if a baggie did 2-4, and a petit is twice asÂ much product, it'd only do 4-8 looks, so it justÂ seemed way expensive...Â but I have used some of my baggiesÂ Â twice (plus swatched them) Â and there is no way I've used up half (not even a quarter of the baggie, I'd guess), so I need to just dive in an use them.


 Depends on the payout and how heavy handed you are. My friend has three baggies from GDE I gave her six months ago and she's just finishing them up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least, if you end up not loving the shades, they'll swap well I bet lol.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a sample jar of GDE's Flawless.  Well, I have a lot of sample jars, but Flawless is one that I've used many days.  Like every day for two or three weeks straight.  I can barely tell I've used any.  And the sample jars are about half of what a full-sized jar is, and I used the April OTM (a full-sized jar) every single day for a month and barely made a dent in that one as well.  I am making a list of the ones I want to get in full-sized versions, but I doubt I'll be remotely close to running out of any of these until next year.  I do think that getting jars rather than baggies are worth the extra money if only for ease of use.  I find baggies harder to use because I have less control over what gets on my brush, and once you run out of a pigment in a jar, hey, now you have a little sample jar you can use to depot sample box foils!  

(I also think the amount listed for the sample jars is wrong, but that's a whole separate story.  Short version:  Sample jars all the way over here for me while I'm trying everything before I decide on what to get in full-sized versions.  I've given up trying to pick things to keep my collection small and am instead just getting everything to try so I can make *sure* I know how something looks on me in real-life.  There are turning out to be quite a few I thought I would love that just don't work for me, and there are also quite a few I would have never tried if I wasn't determined to try them all -- because I hate orange, for example, or because I am *not* a fan of neutrals -- that turned out to be things I wear almost daily.  Like Flawless.  That one is a *huge* shocker:  A gold-leaning beige, probably two of my least favorite things *ever* in eye shadow, and it's possibly my favorite shadow to highlight my browbone.)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tried to swatch some of my GDEs
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> More swatches!
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo......



  I don't have to pick just one that I love, right?....right?


----------



## jyoti (Jul 23, 2013)

nice shades i like it


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tried to swatch some of my GDEs
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

> These are amazing! Â And giving me ideas for my next GDE order! Â Hmm, let's see... I definitely need Recruit... and Light Speed, and Ancestry. Â Or, you know, just... ALL OF THEM!!! I must collect all the Pokemon! Â I mean, eyeshadows!


 Welcome to my world. And there's an update tomorrow with a limited edition Instagram collection! With blushes and nail polishes!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> These are amazing!  And giving me ideas for my next GDE order!  Hmm, let's see... I definitely need Recruit... and Light Speed, and Ancestry.  Or, you know, just... ALL OF THEM!!! I must collect all the Pokemon!  I mean, eyeshadows!
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 23, 2013)

> It's definitely my most recent obsession. Â I have also ordered from two other one-woman-show pigment companies (Darling Girl Cosmetics and Notoriously Morbid). Â I really like that I'm supporting small businesses with my orders instead of large corporations, and I'm supporting an individual's creativity. Â And they're helping me break out of my makeup rut! If left to my own devices, I will order neutral after neutral (with the occasional soft green). Â GDE helped break me from that habit, I made myself order a few bright colors (while I chanted, "It's only $1.25! What could go wrong?"), and Vee sent me to additional bright colors (Dirty Jeans and Juicy Mango) as extra samples. Â  And now, I am a bright pigment FIEND.


 I love notoriously morbid. I tried to upload swatch photos of the order I just got but of course it didn't work! Lol.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 23, 2013)

Here are swatches from some Laura Mercier shadows someone gave me. The first four are part of a kit that also includes a brush and 4 lip colors and the fifth is a single. Sorry my swatching photography is still lacking (which is especially crazy since I do senior pictures and wedding photography lol I just can never get the right angles and lighting for these)

Left to Right (Top to Bottom  in second pic): Willow-Haze-Wisteria-Midnight Jade-Deep Night


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's definitely my most recent obsession.  I have also ordered from two other one-woman-show pigment companies (Darling Girl Cosmetics and Notoriously Morbid).  I really like that I'm supporting small businesses with my orders instead of large corporations, and I'm supporting an individual's creativity.  And they're helping me break out of my makeup rut!
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Haha, you're the one to blame for me finding that site! Â I was checking out your blog for another review, decided I loved the name Notoriously Morbid, clicked on the link... and of course IMMEDIATELY had to place an order because she was doing the one-day-only GWP of StripperÂ Zombie with a $10 order! Â I'm getting the Pretty Pop of Color and Green is in Season sample packs, and individual samples of Tempest and Andorian.Â  Thank you! Â


 Welcome!! She does a blogger package for like $5 its got 4-5 sample baggies and a small jar. You can tell her if you want neutrals, brights, or a rainbow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I placed another order last week for a couple more samples and some of the shades that were on sale. I got them yesterday with my GDE OTM and haven't played with either yet.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> More swatches!
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tried to swatch some of my GDEs
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are all really pretty!


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jul 24, 2013)

> This pic doesn't have swatches to go along with it, but at some point someone asked me how many Coastal Scents Palettes I have.....here you go....
> 
> I forgot to add the 120 Palette Four to the pic, I set it aside for review and I have the 120 Five coming to me soon!


 Wowwwwwzer!!!! I thought I was doing well with my 3 bh cosmetics palettes, a kat Von d and smashbox palette and 1 NARS eye shadow duo!! Lol!!! Love your collection!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzBrownbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wowwwwwzer!!!! I thought I was doing well with my 3 bh cosmetics palettes, a kat Von d and smashbox palette and 1 NARS eye shadow duo!! Lol!!! Love your collection!!!


Hahaha! Thank you! I'm a tad Coastal Scents obsessed.





Which reminds me.....

Newest additions:


----------



## jnm9jem (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Thank you! I'm a tad Coastal Scents obsessed.
> ...


 HAHA!!! Girl, you love your Coastal Scents!!!! I am loving this thread!!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ooh I love the winterberry.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MzBrownbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHA!!! Girl, you love your Coastal Scents!!!! I am loving this thread!!


I need to have a Coastal Scents Party LOL....give out little quad party favors, instead of face pant, coastal scents shadow painting, pin the refill pan in the palette game....







> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Girl you are going to have to start hanging these on the wall as art!
> ...


 ..........I LOVE THIS IDEA!!!!



Imagine an entire room with fabulous glossy closeups of these palettes...matte black frames....OMG.....::swoooooooon::


----------



## Kelli (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I need to have a Coastal Scents Party LOL....give out little quad party favors, instead of face pant, coastal scents shadow painting, pin the refill pan in the palette game....
> ...


 You can only have a CS party if you invite everyone in this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty envious of you collection, too. I have one 88 color palette from another company and I like it and find myself now checking out CS site all the time drooling over their palettes and trying to decide just which of them I want to get next time I am ready get a huge palette.


----------



## mspocket (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh wow...because of this thread I looked up Notoriously Morbid and I am seriously DROOLING over here 




 I can't wait til payday!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I need to have a Coastal Scents Party LOL....give out little quad party favors, instead of face pant, coastal scents shadow painting, pin the refill pan in the palette game....
> ...


 Lol, pin the refill pan in the palette is probably the funniest thing I've heard all day!  Seriously dying laughing over here!


----------



## acostakk (Jul 26, 2013)

> Ooh I love the winterberry.


 Me too! I might just cave in and get that one!


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jul 26, 2013)

> Hahaha! Thank you! I'm a tad Coastal Scents obsessed. :icon_redf Which reminds me..... Newest additions:


 Lol!!!! Love them!!! I've never tried coastal scents palettes. ðŸ˜ž


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MzBrownbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## acostakk (Jul 26, 2013)

Coastal Scents has the 120 palette for $11.95 right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 26, 2013)

Notoriously Morbid swatches!  I loved them all!  Shipping was fast, and you can pay with Paypal.  My only complaint is that some of the darker colors stained.  All swatches were done with a clean Q-Tip over UD's Primer Potion on the inside of my forearm.  Enjoy!  





(why did I feel the need to put "clean Q-tip"? What. like I'm going to use a dirty one? Ewwwww)

First Set, "Green Is In Season":





From L-R Mint to Die For, Nighttime in Emerald City, Green Goblin, Welcome to Vinnland





Inside, no flash





Inside, w/flash





Outside
Second Set, Pretty Pop of Color:





From L-R:  Tenorsman's Tears, Morgana, Poisoned Grapes





Inside, no flash





Inside, w/flash





Outside
Individual Swatches:





From L-R:  Andorian and Tempest





Inside, no flash





Inside, w/flash





Outside (why is there always a blurry one!?)
Free Samples &amp; GWP:





From L-R:  Trenchcoat, Stripper Zombie (GWP), Lunatic Shrilling





Inside, no flash





Inside, w/flash





Outside


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Notoriously Morbid swatches!  I loved them all!  Shipping was fast, and you can pay with Paypal.  My only complaint is that some of the darker colors stained.  All swatches were done with a clean Q-Tip over UD's Primer Potion on the inside of my forearm.  Enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## acostakk (Jul 26, 2013)

> Notoriously Morbid swatches! Â I loved them all! Â Shipping was fast, and you can pay with Paypal. Â My only complaint is that some of the darker colors stained. Â All swatches were done with a clean Q-Tip over UD's Primer Potion on the inside of my forearm. Â Enjoy! Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: First Set






Spoiler: Second Set (Pretty Pop of Color):



Second Set, Pretty Pop of Color: 

 From L-R: Â Tenorsman's Tears, Morgana, Poisoned Grapes 

 Inside, no flash 

 Inside, w/flash 

 Outside



Spoiler: Third Set (My individual picks):



Individual Swatches: 

 From L-R: Â Andorian and Tempest 

 Inside, no flash 

 Inside, w/flash 

 Outside (why is there always a blurry one!?)



Spoiler: Free Samples &amp; GWP



Free Samples &amp; GWP: 

 From L-R: Â Trenchcoat, Stripper Zombie (GWP), Lunatic Shrilling 

 Inside, no flash 

 Inside, w/flash 

 Outside

And I thought the nail polish thread was bad for my wallet! So pretty!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And I thought the nail polish thread was bad for my wallet! So pretty!


 They really are!  I hope your wallet can forgive me, but such gorgeousness must be shared!


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jul 26, 2013)

Wait! What? Nail polish thread?!? Off to find that......


----------



## mspocket (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Notoriously Morbid swatches!  I loved them all!  Shipping was fast, and you can pay with Paypal.  My only complaint is that some of the darker colors stained.  All swatches were done with a clean Q-Tip over UD's Primer Potion on the inside of my forearm.  Enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 26, 2013)

Woohoo one of them attached! Notoriously morbid swatches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 27, 2013)

*My Darling Girl Cosmetics order finally arrived! I AM IN LOVE!! 



*





_** no idea where the other "1" in "11" got off to... _

*And out of focus to get the shimmer &amp; duochrome effects...*


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Notoriously Morbid swatches!  I loved them all!  Shipping was fast, and you can pay with Paypal.  My only complaint is that some of the darker colors stained.  All swatches were done with a clean Q-Tip over UD's Primer Potion on the inside of my forearm.  Enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Darling Girl Cosmetics order finally arrived! I AM IN LOVE!!
> 
> ...


DA SPARKLE



Coco Loco and Leaping Lizard are simply stunning!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful colors!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Darling Girl Cosmetics order finally arrived! I AM IN LOVE!!
> 
> ...


 So many pretty eyeshadows so little money lol.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jul 29, 2013)

Here are my palettes





These are my cream shadows





These are my GDE OTM and free extras


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my palettes
> 
> ...


ooooooooo, NICE collection! LOVE it!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my palettes
> 
> ...


 That's a great collection!


----------



## korsis (Jul 30, 2013)

> This pic doesn't have swatches to go along with it, but at some point someone asked me how many Coastal Scents Palettes I have.....here you go....
> 
> I forgot to add the 120 Palette Four to the pic, I set it aside for review and I have the 120 Five coming to me soon!


Oh wow! This is crazy! How much money did you spend for this? This is the biggest collection of eye shadows I've ever seen and you belong in the room of honor of the eye shadows!!! Wowsers!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow! This is crazy! How much money did you spend for this? This is the biggest collection of eye shadows I've ever seen and you belong in the room of honor of the eye shadows!!! Wowsers!!!


Actually it wasn't that expensive comparatively




All except two palettes were bought when they were on sale for around...oh....$12ish. The Go Palettes (small ones) I bought for about $5 each lol The only ones I bought that were more expensive are the 120 Palette Four and 120 Palette Five (not shown in this pic), but I did buy them at their intro price which is a small discount. I need to do an updated picture lol I have more now





I feel like Coastal Scents NEEDS to make me a spokesperson/embassador (and send me goodies). YES, yes....I LIKE this idea


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 30, 2013)

I



> Actually it wasn't that expensive comparatively  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All except two palettes were bought when they were on sale for around...oh....$12ish. The Go Palettes (small ones) I bought for about $5 each lol The only ones I bought that were more expensive are the 120 Palette Four and 120 Palette Five (not shown in this pic), but I did buy them at their intro price which is a small discount. I need to do an updated picture lol I have more now :icon_redf I feel like Coastal Scents NEEDS to make me a spokesperson/embassador (and send me goodies). YES, yes....I LIKE this idea :smilehappyyes:


 I just discovered them due to you. So they should.


----------



## hiheather (Jul 31, 2013)

This thread is terrible for my wallet ahhh! Just curious, the ladies getting pigment samples would you say there is enough in there to press them? I am madly in love with some Darling Girl shadows but I hate loose pigments and enjoy my eyeshadows tucked nicely away in palettes. If I can get away with getting sample sizes vs bigger then I would love that.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This thread is terrible for my wallet ahhh!
> 
> Just curious, the ladies getting pigment samples would you say there is enough in there to press them? I am madly in love with some Darling Girl shadows but I hate loose pigments and enjoy my eyeshadows tucked nicely away in palettes. If I can get away with getting sample sizes vs bigger then I would love that.


 I don't think the baggie sample sizes would be enough... and I'm not sure if a 5g jar would be too much to press.  However, GDE sells sample jars for $2.50 that may be a good amount to press!  Worth looking into, anyway.  I love the loose pigments, so I have no plans on pressing mine.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 31, 2013)

> I don't think the baggie sample sizes would be enough... and I'm not sure if a 5g jar would be too much to press. Â However, GDE sells sample jars for $2.50 that may be a good amount to press! Â Worth looking into, anyway. Â I love the loose pigments, so I have no plans on pressing mine.


 I usually get GDE sample jars, and I do think there is enough in there to press. I haven't tried it yet, though, because I don't have any spare pans to try this with.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 31, 2013)

I tried to press last months GDe otm and it didn't stay pressed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use the daily pill containers for my baggie samples.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 2, 2013)

I 



 Sugarpill! (Just thought I'd share.)





*Burning Heart Palette - Flamepoint, Buttercupcake, Love+, Poison Plum*





*@#$%!, Dollipop, Tako*





*2AM*

*All swatches on bare skin, no primer. The pigmentation of Sugarpill pressed shadows is unreal!*





*Top: 2AM, @#$%!, Dollipop, Tako*

*Bottom: Flamepoint, Buttercupcake, Love+, Poison Plum*





*@#$%! and Love+ comparison - It's hard to tell in this pic, but Love+ is warmer and matte whereas @#$%! is a blue toned red with silver shimmer*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2013)

Here are some crappy, poorly lit pictures of my various shadows...if you see anything in particular you'd like swatches of, just let me know!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some crappy, poorly lit pictures of my various shadows...if you see anything in particular you'd like swatches of, just let me know!


 Wow that's a great collection!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2013)

Bummer that a certain sub did not send out eye shadow as had been expected. But I had these GDE pigments waiting for me when I got home!



L to R (all swatched over Starlooks white eye liner): Show Off He Loves Me Not Chocoholic Bare Naked Boyfriend Sweater Dirty Jeans [at this point, we move into the Instagram Girls colors. I didn't get them all, but these are all of the ones I did get] Mermaid Dreams Smoked Diamonds Coral Elegance Mermaid Kisses If It's Not Gold... Haygirlhayyy VAMP I'm thinking that Mermaid Kisses, Haygirlhayyy, and maybe Coral Elegance will be colors for next spring/summer. I'm not big on brights like these during autumn and winter, and I seem to be wanting shimmery and duochromey stuff (with a focus on earth tones, which is weird because I usually avoid browns, but I'm finding myself drawn to them this week now that it's getting a little cooler and foggier in the mornings) like Dirty Jeans and Boyfriend Sweater right now. VAMP will probably go into heavy rotation during October for obvious reasons.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bummer that a certain sub did not send out eye shadow as had been expected. But I had these GDE pigments waiting for me when I got home!
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are all great colors.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bummer that a certain sub did not send out eye shadow as had been expected. But I had these GDE pigments waiting for me when I got home!
> 
> 
> ...


 I had Dirty Jeans in a sample jar and I used it all up, it is amaaaazing (I find that swatches do it no justice, so pretty on the eye, a perfect duochrome for me) and I need to go ahead and buy the full sized jar. I love it best not foiled, just on a simple base or non-shiny primer (which isn't usually the case for me!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's a great collection!


 ha, thanks! I just gave away a whole shoebox of them to my nieces last month, so I'm proud that it's a slightly more manageable size. Well...comparatively speaking...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bummer that a certain sub did not send out eye shadow as had been expected. But I had these GDE pigments waiting for me when I got home!
> 
> 
> ...


 So many pretties!!! And am I the only person that things "Haygirlhayyy" is a freakin hilarious name?  And it's perfect for that bright turquoise!




 *runs off to update ever-growing GDE wish list*


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually it wasn't that expensive comparatively
> ...


 They totally should, or give you some perks for referral or something. After seeing your palettes I had to go check them out and saw that they're having a sale! I'm telling myself that I should totally buy one of the 88s as I'm pretty definitely not getting off the Ipsy wait-list this month, but I really want the Mirage Palette and it's not on sale. 



  So now I have to decide if I hold off on buying myself a treat for when it's on sale, or go ahead and buy the Warm Palette now and pick up Mirage when it goes on sale later.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some crappy, poorly lit pictures of my various shadows...if you see anything in particular you'd like swatches of, just let me know!


 ::sniffle, wipes away tear:: You do me PROUD, Michaela! SO PROUD!







> Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They totally should, or give you some perks for referral or something. After seeing your palettes I had to go check them out and saw that they're having a sale! I'm telling myself that I should totally buy one of the 88s as I'm pretty definitely not getting off the Ipsy wait-list this month, but I really want the Mirage Palette and it's not on sale.
> ...


 YES! Make sure you Like them on Facebook, they have sales SO often!



You'll snag that Mirage palette soon!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally dragged out my palettes for a photo... 









After taking the pic and putting everything away I realized I forgot a couple of my small palettes. Oops! lol


----------



## JC327 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally dragged out my palettes for a photo...
> 
> ...


 That's a great collection!


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 4, 2013)

> They totally should, or give you some perks for referral or something. After seeing your palettes I had to go check them out and saw that they're having a sale! I'm telling myself that I should totally buy one of the 88s as I'm pretty definitely not getting off the Ipsy wait-list this month, but I really want the Mirage Palette and it's not on sale.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Umm yeah I fell in love with the mirage palette too. But need to wait for a sale.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 7, 2013)

Anastasia Catwalk palette is my current fave!









Top Row: Call Back, Strut, Scout, Beauty Mark, LBD





Bottom Row: Day Rate, Couture, RTW, 10K, Pose

EDIT: I had a few shadow names backwards. (sorry!)


----------



## Goodie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anastasia Catwalk palette is my current fave!
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This palette is so pretty!
> ...


Shoosh! One can NEVER have enough palettes! LOL



Nono, tisn't possible.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thus saith the Palette Queen
> ...


AHAHAAHAHA!





Oh WAIT! ::ahem ahem:: ::regal::






So when I knight someone, do I use a large makeup brush? lol


----------



## Goodie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Shoosh! One can NEVER have enough palettes! LOL
> ...


 I usually have internal battles with myself over it and end up caving and buying the palette after a few weeks.  I'm in the "No, I don't need" it stage but in a few weeks I will probably justify reasons why I have to have it and end up buying it.  Is there a make up lovers anonymous group?  Haha, I may need it soon.


----------



## Goodie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anastasia Catwalk palette is my current fave!
> 
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what the quality is like with these eyeshadows?  They look very pigmented and beautiful.  Would you say they compare to UD?  UD's texture, pigment, and blendability (not a word) are what keeps them my #1 brand.


 They're good quality in my opinion. They are smooth, pigmented, and blend easy. They aren't as buttery as UD shadows (if that makes sense). UD is my favorite brand too. I don't think anyone makes shadows as good as UD. It's not UD (I wish it was!) but I still like it and I'm an eyeshadow snob.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anastasia Catwalk palette is my current fave!
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodie (Aug 7, 2013)

> They're good quality in my opinion. They are smooth, pigmented, and blend easy. They aren't as buttery as UD shadows (if that makes sense). UD is my favorite brand too. I don't think anyone makes shadows as good as UD. It's not UD (I wish it was!) but I still like it and I'm an eyeshadow snob.


 Thank you so much! That definitely makes me want to buy it! But it also has me wondering when UD will come out with new palettes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Goodie (Aug 7, 2013)

Without flash.



With flash. This doesn't include singles! I feel like I forgot something but oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the catwalk palette would be a nice addition to my collection!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oooh, I love these!  I have to ask which Too Faced palette you prefer, the Natural Eye or Romantic Eye?  I've been lusting after both, and I can't decide which one to get!


----------



## Goodie (Aug 7, 2013)

> oooh, I love these! Â I have to ask which Too Faced palette you prefer, the Natural Eye or Romantic Eye? Â I've been lusting after both, and I can't decide which one to get!


 I used to love the natural eye until the naked palettes came out. Now I reach for my nakeds all the time and the natural eye doesn't get much love. I think I like the romantic eye better. The colors are more interesting and they just look and feel nicer to me than the natural. I have green eyes so the purple shades really bring out the green. I do think these shades would look good on anyone though!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooooooo, NICE collection! Love it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oooh, I love these!  I have to ask which Too Faced palette you prefer, the Natural Eye or Romantic Eye?  I've been lusting after both, and I can't decide which one to get!
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2013)

> Thank you so much! That definitely makes me want to buy it! But it also has me wondering when UD will come out with new palettes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My money is on something coming out next week on the 12th when all the Sephora stuff happens. I have no information, though. It's just a feeling.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice collection!


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My money is on something coming out next week on the 12th when all the Sephora stuff happens. I have no information, though. It's just a feeling.


 Maybe you're right. They haven't released out a new palette in a while and they put some of their palettes on sale this week.



> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much! That definitely makes me want to buy it! But it also has me wondering when UD will come out with new palettes.


 I'm impatiently waiting for a Naked 3 or some awesome palette from them.


----------



## Goodie (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My money is on something coming out next week on the 12th when all the Sephora stuff happens. I have no information, though. It's just a feeling.


 I would love it if you were right!!! 








> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you're right. They haven't released out a new palette in a while and they put some of their palettes on sale this week.
> 
> I'm impatiently waiting for a Naked 3 or some awesome palette from them.


 Mmm naked 3!  I've heard rumors about it.  I would love a Naked 3 especially because I decided against the Naked basics due to some negative reviews.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 8, 2013)

*COASTAL SCENTS PALETTE SALE! *(Because I'm so obviously the Coastal Scents gal lol)

All 88 palettes are $8.88!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *COASTAL SCENTS PALETTE SALE! *(Because I'm so obviously the Coastal Scents gal lol)
> 
> All 88 palettes are $8.88!


 Woohoo! Can't wait for my Mirage palette to arrive!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 8, 2013)

Anybody know how much CS requires for free shipping?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anybody know how much CS requires for free shipping?


 The site says free for US orders over $50. Excludes PO boxes, Alaska, Hawaii, Guam and Puerto Rico.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm slow. Couldnt find it. Lol


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 8, 2013)

BH Cosmetics 120 palettes are on sale for $12.95 until tomorrow.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mirage and metal mania are mine!!! Yay!


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 8, 2013)

I just purchased mirage. Yay!


----------



## mspocket (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually it wasn't that expensive comparatively
> ...


 i second this! 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bummer that a certain sub did not send out eye shadow as had been expected. But I had these GDE pigments waiting for me when I got home!
> 
> 
> ...


 ugh im in love with all of these!



> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anastasia Catwalk palette is my current fave!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelli (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok, I just have to post how much I love my Darling Girl shadows. Yesterday I went to an outdoor concert. I used three DGC shadows and applied them with an elf eye primer I just got. I put them on around 4pm and at like 9pm they were still nice and vivid. When I checked in a mirror on the way home at like 1 am the color was still present (though faded a bit) and the glitter from the diamond dust shades was still on and sparkling like crazy. It was so great.


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 11, 2013)

I received my mirage palette from costal scents. Love it!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received my mirage palette from costal scents. Love it!


 I just got mine, too! After the bad week / weekend I've had, I really needed this fun little pick-me-up. Looking forward to playing around with this later tonight!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 14, 2013)

*Too Faced Pretty Rebel Palette*


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Too Faced Pretty Rebel Palette*






waaaaaant!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Too Faced Pretty Rebel Palette*


 So pretty!  I'm in love with the blue on the second row!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Too Faced Pretty Rebel Palette*


 Whyyy is this not mine?!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Too Faced Pretty Rebel Palette*


 I need it, love all the shades.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mirage and metal mania palettes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> looooooove them.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 15, 2013)

I need that too faced palette. I look at them every time I go to ulta but haven't bought anything from the brand yet. How do they compare to urban decay?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mirage and metal mania palettes.
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 16, 2013)

BH just sent me this email...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 16, 2013)

> BH just sent me this email... Â


 Grrr, do you have a link? That's not coming up on their site for me!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> BH just sent me this email...
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BH just sent me this email...


 GOSH DARNIT MISSTRIX...you are bound and determined to make my wallet cry....I need those colors in my life right now...I'm sure I have pretty close dupes of each shade between my 3 different 120 palettes and the 88 shimmer and the Cali ones...but....still...want...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I just want it for the cover? I know I have dupes of most, if not all, of the colors but that cover is AWESOME! XD


 Right, the whole thing, it's just so preeeeetty!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 17, 2013)

I *need* this!  It's so adorable!  And I could use it as a clutch!  AND it's on sale!  Help meeeeee.... lol


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I *need* this!  It's so adorable!  And I could use it as a clutch!  AND it's on sale!  Help meeeeee.... lol


 I've been trying to talk myself out of buying it for a week! I have most of those eyeshadows and the gloss but... but... OCTOPUS!! GAH!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BH just sent me this email...


No......no......no........NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been trying to talk myself out of buying it for a week! I have most of those eyeshadows and the gloss but... but... OCTOPUS!! GAH!


 Right, I've been trying to avoid buying all 3 of those little palettes...ahhh...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 17, 2013)

Grr I found swatchws for the Brazil palette on bh's Facebook page and the uploader won't cooperate


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh that is PURDY


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 17, 2013)

Isn't it gorgeous!! I didn't want it till I saw the swatches and now I must have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 So much temptation every where I'm trying to be good after purchasing the LMdB vip vault sub.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 21, 2013)

I just placed my 2nd Darling Girl order. I just couldn't resist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I remember correctly, I think I order quite a few green shades (though I kept changing my mind and adding stuff then removing it for something else lol so I'm not sure if all the greens made the cut). I also ordered a couple "pretty mistakes" can't wait to see what those will look like!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 23, 2013)

Catwalk palette by Anastasia Beverly Hills.  I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 23, 2013)

*Sugarpill Cold Chemistry Palette*









*The iridescent sparkle in Soot &amp; Stars was impossible to capture on my phone's camera but it is gorgeous and it sets this shadow apart from seemingly similar "sparkling black / grey" shadows. *

















*One of the many reasons that I love Sugarpill...*





*That's a whole lot of shadow!*


----------



## JC327 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Catwalk palette by Anastasia Beverly Hills.  I'm really enjoying it!


 Love the colors!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Sugarpill Cold Chemistry Palette*
> 
> ...


 Wow that is a lot of product, I love soot &amp; stars so pretty.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 27, 2013)

I want this SOOOOO BAD! I never have any opportunities to wear bold colors though. 



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Too Faced Pretty Rebel Palette*


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 28, 2013)

Uh-oh, Cookie!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh-oh, Cookie!


LMAO! I just got that email and decided to see if anyone else had gone on here yet to go crazy about it.......allow me.....






I love the 60's, I'm a goner....drat.


----------



## rambleginger (Aug 28, 2013)

This thread is so bad for my wallet. Soooo many palettes!

I did just get a couple of eyeshadows that I'm totally geeking out over:





These are the Sephora Outrageous Metallic Prisma eyeshadows in silver, taupe, purple &amp; beige.





(single swipe w/my finger on the left, applied wet on the right)

I had to stalk the Sephora website for weeks to get these, and I am in love!


----------



## acostakk (Aug 28, 2013)

> This thread is so bad for my wallet. Soooo many palettes! I did just get a couple of eyeshadows that I'm totally geeking out over:
> 
> These are the Sephora Outrageous Metallic Prisma eyeshadows in silver, taupe, purple &amp; beige.
> 
> (single swipe w/my finger on the left, applied wet on the right) I had to stalk the Sephora website for weeks to get these, and I am in love!


 I keep swearing I won't buy any more singles because I find them challenging to store......but I waaaaaaaant these!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh-oh, Cookie!


 These are so pretty &amp; cant wait to see swatches.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Too Faced Pretty Rebel Palette*


 Saw this at Ulta last weekend and I NEED IT. The top center one, Girly, is the most gorgeous thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rambleginger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This thread is so bad for my wallet. Soooo many palettes!
> 
> ...


 Love these!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rambleginger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This thread is so bad for my wallet. Soooo many palettes!
> 
> ...


 Super beautiful! I had the taupe one in my cart last week and ended up removing it before placing my order. So much regret!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 22, 2013)

New eyeshadow from a company I had never heard of before!



Espionage Cosmetics. They're a little loose pigment company out of Tacoma (at least I think this is the one from Tacoma). They have *extremely* fandom-oriented themed collections that come in sets of four, but I went with a pick-your-own-set. Left to right:


Nerd Rage (Gamer Girl collection) 
Iron Price (Ice and Fire collection, as in _Song of..._) 
Double Kill (FPS collection, as in First Person Shooter) 
Crypt-O-Night (I'm not sure what this is from! It looks like it might be a new collection not on their site) 
I really wanted the Browncoats collection (I'm not a Browncoat, but I love the colors in it), but they were out of Shiny, so I'll have to get that another time. (The funny part is that I walked up to their table at a con, and they took one look at me and said *out loud*, "Yeah, you like makeup!" I may have overdone it with the GDE. Another customer at the table said, "I'm from Seattle! I love your eyeshadow! Seahawks colors!" Uh, actually, no. GDE Vigilante as in Batman, GDE Schizophrenic as in Hulk, and GDE PIxie Dust because it's sparkly. All chosen because COMICS BOOK CONVENTION. Sports teams have *nothing* to do with my color choices. Ever.)


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It really is! I swear I am tempted to buy a second palette just to have a spare Girly. I will DIE when I hit pan on it! 





Girly kind of looks like UD Lounge based on the swatch.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It really is! I swear I am tempted to buy a second palette just to have a spare Girly. I will DIE when I hit pan on it! 





Girly kind of looks like UD Lounge based on the swatch. 


Which is a discontinued color, of course.


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Which is a discontinued color, of course. 





Oh, dang, I didn't realize that or wouldn't have mentioned that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Which is a discontinued color, of course. 





Oh, dang, I didn't realize that or wouldn't have mentioned that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


No, it was very helpful! I looked up dupes for Lounge and apparently Wet n Wild has an amazing one in one of their $5 palettes, so thank you! 



 

eta: It's the Wet n Wild Comfort Zone palette for those that might be interested.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, it was very helpful! I looked up dupes for Lounge and apparently Wet n Wild has an amazing one in one of their $5 palettes, so thank you! 




 

eta: It's the Wet n Wild Comfort Zone palette for those that might be interested. 

Here's Temptalia's review of Comfort Zone with swatches:

  http://www.temptalia.com/wet-n-wild-comfort-zone-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches 
I fell in love with the definer color that is supposed to be the dupe for Lounge the first time I swatched without having even known anything about Lounge. For $5 and any store coupons / discounts you might have, Comfort Zone is definitely worth picking up.


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, it was very helpful! I looked up dupes for Lounge and apparently Wet n Wild has an amazing one in one of their $5 palettes, so thank you! 



 

eta: It's the Wet n Wild Comfort Zone palette for those that might be interested. 
Great! Glad it worked out anyway. It definitely doesn't look like Lounge in the pan at the store, but the swatch of WnW does look like it. Nver would have guessed it from the pan.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 25, 2013)

*Side by side comparison of Too Faced Girly and Wet 'n Wild Comfort Zone palette Definer #2:*
 





*Top: Wet 'n Wild*

*Bottom: Too Faced Girly*

*Close, but no cigar! I'm not at all disappointed though because the WnW shade is AMAZEBALLS!! I like it even better than Girly. I may have to hoard a few Comfort Zone palettes lest they decide to discontinue it!*


----------



## meaganola (Sep 25, 2013)

Those also remind me of a L'Oreal HIP loose pigment I picked up at Grocery Outlet (of all places) and GDE Dinospotz. I haven't bothered to hunt down comparison swatches yet, though.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 26, 2013)

My Hubby just bought me the Urban Decay Vice Palette 2 for our 4th anniversary! ::SQUEEK!:: So excited!



Imma swatch dis baby this weekend!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Hubby just bought me the Urban Decay Vice Palette 2 for our 4th anniversary! ::SQUEEK!:: So excited!



Imma swatch dis baby this weekend!

YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!






Mine is in my cart on urbandecay.com, waiting to be purchased on Friday! Your swatches will tide me over until I actually get mine haha


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Hubby just bought me the Urban Decay Vice Palette 2 for our 4th anniversary! ::SQUEEK!:: So excited!



Imma swatch dis baby this weekend!

Awesome!! Mine should be here on Friday. 





I'll swatch the Shattered Face Case since you're doing Vice 2. I also need to swatch the e.l.f. Maleficent and Evil Queen sets and the rest of the WnW Comfort Zone palette.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Those also remind me of a L'Oreal HIP loose pigment I picked up at Grocery Outlet (of all places) and GDE Dinospotz. I haven't bothered to hunt down comparison swatches yet, though.

Yes, I was here to say it looks like Dinospotz!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Hubby just bought me the Urban Decay Vice Palette 2 for our 4th anniversary! ::SQUEEK!:: So excited!



Imma swatch dis baby this weekend!

Happy Anniversary!   



  And yaaaaay fun present!  Can't wait to see swatches!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Happy Anniversary!   



  And yaaaaay fun present!  Can't wait to see swatches!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Kelli (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Hubby just bought me the Urban Decay Vice Palette 2 for our 4th anniversary! ::SQUEEK!:: So excited!



Imma swatch dis baby this weekend!
He sounds like a keeper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Anniversary!

I got my second DGC order a while ago and should swatch it. I am so in love with 'On The Hunt" it is amazing foiled as liner using DGC's Superstar Serum. It's probably my fave so far.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Hubby just bought me the Urban Decay Vice Palette 2 for our 4th anniversary! ::SQUEEK!:: So excited!



Imma swatch dis baby this weekend!
Happy Anniversary! That's a great hubby you got there.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  He sounds like a keeper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Anniversary!

I got my second DGC order a while ago and should swatch it. I am so in love with 'On The Hunt" it is amazing foiled as liner using DGC's Superstar Serum. It's probably my fave so far.


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy Anniversary! That's a great hubby you got there.

Thanks ya'll! Yeah, I think I'll keep him around LOL!


----------



## jaylee78 (Sep 27, 2013)

I love mac eyeshadow...here's my collection so far


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylee78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love mac eyeshadow...here's my collection so far












Nice collection!


----------



## shmexels (Sep 28, 2013)

> I love mac eyeshadow...here's my collection so far


 Sweet! I don't own a single mac eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2013)

I already posted this elsewhere, but it occurred to me that I should post it here as well:



On my lid: The stila marvelous metals foil eyeshadow in metallic dusty rose, GDE Flawless on my browbone, and Marc Jacobs Th(Ink) gel pencil liner. The foil shadow is chunky and glittery, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up with it *everywhere*, but I'm a glitter-everywhere fan, so that's fine with me. But, urgh, I think I might be finding out what Sephora's return policy is on used makeup next week. I think this stuff is making my eyelids itch like crazy. I'll give it through Tuesday to make sure it's not just my eyes having an itchy day, because they do have that problem on occasion, but if this continues, I will have to return it. I've just never returned used makeup before, so I'm not sure how that will go over. I'm bummed, too, because I've been looking forward to being able to afford this for weeks, and I had been planning on using it a *lot* this winter!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I already posted this elsewhere, but it occurred to me that I should post it here as well:




On my lid: The stila marvelous metals foil eyeshadow in metallic dusty rose, GDE Flawless on my browbone, and Marc Jacobs Th(Ink) gel pencil liner. The foil shadow is chunky and glittery, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up with it *everywhere*, but I'm a glitter-everywhere fan, so that's fine with me.

But, urgh, I think I might be finding out what Sephora's return policy is on used makeup next week. I think this stuff is making my eyelids itch like crazy. I'll give it through Tuesday to make sure it's not just my eyes having an itchy day, because they do have that problem on occasion, but if this continues, I will have to return it. I've just never returned used makeup before, so I'm not sure how that will go over. I'm bummed, too, because I've been looking forward to being able to afford this for weeks, and I had been planning on using it a *lot* this winter!

If it's any consolation, it looks AMAZING on you!  Rose Gold is so beautiful against your skintone!  

And those glasses are gorgeous!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2013)

> If it's any consolation, it looks AMAZING on you! Â Rose Gold is so beautiful against your skintone! Â  And those glasses are gorgeous!


 Thank you! Unfortunately, it's going back. I realized I can't even make it through a movie with the itching. There's no way I'll put up with it through an entire workday. That just means I'll have to be on the lookout for a good rose-gold shadow! (And now I have a bandit mask of glitter from attempting to take it off!)


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you! Unfortunately, it's going back. I realized I can't even make it through a movie with the itching. There's no way I'll put up with it through an entire workday. That just means I'll have to be on the lookout for a good rose-gold shadow!

(And now I have a bandit mask of glitter from attempting to take it off!)

It sounds like the Urban Decay Naked 3 will be right up your alley!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I already posted this elsewhere, but it occurred to me that I should post it here as well:




On my lid: The stila marvelous metals foil eyeshadow in metallic dusty rose, GDE Flawless on my browbone, and Marc Jacobs Th(Ink) gel pencil liner. The foil shadow is chunky and glittery, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up with it *everywhere*, but I'm a glitter-everywhere fan, so that's fine with me.

But, urgh, I think I might be finding out what Sephora's return policy is on used makeup next week. I think this stuff is making my eyelids itch like crazy. I'll give it through Tuesday to make sure it's not just my eyes having an itchy day, because they do have that problem on occasion, but if this continues, I will have to return it. I've just never returned used makeup before, so I'm not sure how that will go over. I'm bummed, too, because I've been looking forward to being able to afford this for weeks, and I had been planning on using it a *lot* this winter!

@magicalmom is right, it looks gorgeous on you! It's just a beautiful warm glow, very flattering!






Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It sounds like the Urban Decay Naked 3 will be right up your alley!

Oh my word, oh my word, have I mentioned how ECSTATIC I am about this! Love, love, loved the Naked palettes, so I can't wait till the 3 comes out!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Oh my word, oh my word, have I mentioned how ECSTATIC I am about this! Love, love, loved the Naked palettes, so I can't wait till the 3 comes out!

I KNOW, RIGHT?  Sorry to shout, but I am so excited for this... I don't need more eyeshadow, but honeybadger don't care.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2013)

> It sounds like the Urban Decay Naked 3 will be right up your alley!


 Maybe! Here's the thing: I hate nudes and neutrals. But I love metallics!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I KNOW, RIGHT?  Sorry to shout, but I am so excited for this... I don't need more eyeshadow, but honeybadger don't care.

@coffeecardigan



Sing it with me now! "I'm SO EXCITED, I just can't HIDE IT! I'm about to lose control and I THINK I LIKE IT!"


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@coffeecardigan



Sing it with me now! "I'm SO EXCITED, I just can't HIDE IT! I'm about to lose control and I THINK I LIKE IT!"





 But you have to do it just like Jessie Spanno.   "I'm SOOOO! Scared..."


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Maybe! Here's the thing: I hate nudes and neutrals. But I love metallics!

It's kinda refreshing to hear that; most people are afraid of color!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay, as promised elsewhere, Geek Chic Cosmetics This Isn't a Democracy.



I opted for the collector's edition. The jars are smaller (3g instead of 5g), but they fit in that *awesome* tin (it's basically an Altoids-type tin) with the collection art on the front and the collection swatches on the back (I opened it so you could see what both sides looked like). I have a *lot* of loose pigments, so I really don't mind the smaller jars. I love the tin because I will be able to keep the collection together instead of splitting them up according to color family like the rest of my collection is sorted. I *really* want to keep this collection together!



Yeesh, my hands are dry. Apologies for the crinkly skin. I have serious problems with chapped skin, so I'm just happy it's not cracked and bleeding right now like it had been threatening. And photos do not do these justice, but I'm trying here. All swatches over Nyx Milk pencil. L to R top: You Best Pray I'm Dead; Clementine Will Remember; I Ain't a Judas L to R bottom: We're All Infected; Stay in the House, Carl; He's Korean There is a *lot* of microglitter in these, not just shimmer, although it didn't really show up very well in any of these swatches except Clementine Will Remember. So. *Totally* worth the money for me, and I can't wait to see the next collection!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey guys!
I recently went to India to visit family, and over there, there is a brand called Lakme. They have eye shadow quartets, and I got three of them, so here are some pictures! 
Btw, I'm sort of new at taking pictures of swatches, so I'm sorry if they're not that good. Also, each shadow doesn't have its own name, but the quads have names.
The first quad is Tanjore Rush

:







Then, there is Botanica:








And finally, I got Desert Rose:








They come out pretty smooth and pigmented! I don't know of any stores outside of India that sells them, but I think Amazon actually has them!

What do you guys think??


----------



## Kelli (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys!
I recently went to India to visit family, and over there, there is a brand called Lakme. They have eye shadow quartets, and I got three of them, so here are some pictures! 
Btw, I'm sort of new at taking pictures of swatches, so I'm sorry if they're not that good. Also, each shadow doesn't have its own name, but the quads have names.
The first quad is Tanjore Rush

:

Then, there is Botanica:
 

And finally, I got Desert Rose:
 

They come out pretty smooth and pigmented! I don't know of any stores outside of India that sells them, but I think Amazon actually has them!

What do you guys think??
Those are lovely. I particularly love both of the green shades!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys!
I recently went to India to visit family, and over there, there is a brand called Lakme. They have eye shadow quartets, and I got three of them, so here are some pictures! 
Btw, I'm sort of new at taking pictures of swatches, so I'm sorry if they're not that good. Also, each shadow doesn't have its own name, but the quads have names.
The first quad is Tanjore Rush

:







Then, there is Botanica:








And finally, I got Desert Rose:








They come out pretty smooth and pigmented! I don't know of any stores outside of India that sells them, but I think Amazon actually has them!

What do you guys think??
Those are so pretty!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, as promised elsewhere, Geek Chic Cosmetics This Isn't a Democracy.




I opted for the collector's edition. The jars are smaller (3g instead of 5g), but they fit in that *awesome* tin (it's basically an Altoids-type tin) with the collection art on the front and the collection swatches on the back (I opened it so you could see what both sides looked like). I have a *lot* of loose pigments, so I really don't mind the smaller jars. I love the tin because I will be able to keep the collection together instead of splitting them up according to color family like the rest of my collection is sorted. I *really* want to keep this collection together!





Yeesh, my hands are dry. Apologies for the crinkly skin. I have serious problems with chapped skin, so I'm just happy it's not cracked and bleeding right now like it had been threatening. And photos do not do these justice, but I'm trying here. All swatches over Nyx Milk pencil.

L to R top: You Best Pray I'm Dead; Clementine Will Remember; I Ain't a Judas
L to R bottom: We're All Infected; Stay in the House, Carl; He's Korean

There is a *lot* of microglitter in these, not just shimmer, although it didn't really show up very well in any of these swatches except Clementine Will Remember.

So. *Totally* worth the money for me, and I can't wait to see the next collection!

I NEED THEEEEEESE!!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2013)

I have the Geek Chic Cosmetics Timey Wimey collection now as well.  I'll be swatching it Wednesday because I specifically bought it for "The Time of the Doctor," so I'm not opening any of the jars until then. 

By some quirk of fate, the sample I received (because they sent a free sample with the Black Friday orders.  They don't usually send free samples with orders since they do free shipping now) was Madness from the Strange Aeons collections, inspired by Lovecraft.  I am going to a live performance of "Welcome to Night Vale" in LESS THAN A MONTH!  SO  EXCITE!  EEE!  Ahem.  So.  Night Vale.  Inspired by Lovecraft.  I already have several Lovecraftian perfumes to choose from for the evening (I'm leaving towards Black Temple Burlesque Troupe, but it will depend on what seems to want to trigger a headache that particular evening since BTBT is heavy on the black musk, and that can be a bit oppressing when I'm not in tip-top shape), so I had been planning on ordering some samples from the Strange Aeons collection to wear, but since I have this one, I can deal with just having one for the evening.  Unless they put that collection up as their featured-and-discounted collection of the month for January, in which case I'll just buy the whole full-sized collection, but that's a whole separate thing.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 24, 2013)

I keep going back and forth for the fellowship set...sigh.  I do not NEED anymore makeup...


----------



## myzeri (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, as promised elsewhere, Geek Chic Cosmetics This Isn't a Democracy.




I opted for the collector's edition. The jars are smaller (3g instead of 5g), but they fit in that *awesome* tin (it's basically an Altoids-type tin) with the collection art on the front and the collection swatches on the back (I opened it so you could see what both sides looked like). I have a *lot* of loose pigments, so I really don't mind the smaller jars. I love the tin because I will be able to keep the collection together instead of splitting them up according to color family like the rest of my collection is sorted. I *really* want to keep this collection together!





Yeesh, my hands are dry. Apologies for the crinkly skin. I have serious problems with chapped skin, so I'm just happy it's not cracked and bleeding right now like it had been threatening. And photos do not do these justice, but I'm trying here. All swatches over Nyx Milk pencil.

L to R top: You Best Pray I'm Dead; Clementine Will Remember; I Ain't a Judas
L to R bottom: We're All Infected; Stay in the House, Carl; He's Korean

There is a *lot* of microglitter in these, not just shimmer, although it didn't really show up very well in any of these swatches except Clementine Will Remember.

So. *Totally* worth the money for me, and I can't wait to see the next collection!
So drool worthy. Yep, definitely getting these at some point. (I love the reference to Clem in there, too.)

They're top on my "need to have cosmetics" right now.


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 24, 2013)

I got the BH Party Girl palette from my Secret Santa:







Spoiler



All swatches are done with the top on bare skin and the bottom on NYX white base primer (which is glittery) using my finger.







 


 


 


 

Most of the colours had good payout, but they do need a primer. The ones that I've worn so far last all day over primer.


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 24, 2013)

I also got a Twinkle Twinkle palette from Profusion:







Spoiler



All swatches are done with the top on bare skin and the bottom on NYX white base primer (which is glittery) using my finger.









The last shade on the right was a surprise because it looks brown in the pan, but is definitely a burgundy/wine colour when swatched. Also, the colour payoff was great, and there is barely any difference between primer and no primer. I'll have to test staying power for these.


----------



## yoru (Dec 24, 2013)

I love Geek Chic Cosmetics! Their names and collections just got me..I keep telling myself these are just eyeshadows and I probably have those shades already (I own over 200 loose eyeshadows from different indie companies, yes I am insane) but...If they have a reference to something I love then I NEED THEM. All these Harry Potter and LOTR/Hobbit collections didn't move me, but a MASS EFFECT COLLECTION? YES PLEASE. And they're satin finish which is something I don't have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the BH Party Girl palette from my Secret Santa:







Spoiler



All swatches are done with the top on bare skin and the bottom on NYX white base primer (which is glittery) using my finger.







 


 


 


 

Most of the colours had good payout, but they do need a primer. The ones that I've worn so far last all day over primer.


 
Oh my goodness, I have that palette....somewhere....lol and I haven't used it....WHY HAVEN'T I?! OMG, LOOK AT THAT YELLOW!!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh my goodness, I have that palette....somewhere....lol and I haven't used it....WHY HAVEN'T I?! OMG, LOOK AT THAT YELLOW!!!!!!
I'm looking at that hot pink!  This palette entered my life thanks to LBB.  I'm not sure whether I want to keep it (ALL OF THE COLORS!) or swap it/save it for a potential secret swap situation (like Secret Santa) because I have many palettes already (and I haven't used several of them) and well over a hundred loose pigments.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 24, 2013)

So it's not Christmas in the USÂ *quite* yet, but I decided to go ahead and open these tonight so I could get some ideas about how to work with them tomorrow because photos just can't capture colors the same way actual swatches can, so as long as I have them swatched, I might as well post them! Â Descriptions are per Geek Chic Cosmetics. All of these are on a base of Starlooks white eyeliner pencil.



Top row, L to R:


Bigger on the Inside -- Oh, that box. Big and little at the same time, brand new and ancient - and the bluest blue ever. A TARDIS-esque blue base, glowing with metallic golden light from the heart of the time vortex, and glittering gold sparkles. 
Bad Wolf -- A rich pearlescent royal purple woven with soft golden iridescence, studded with sparkling golden gems. So opulent you probably shouldn't stare directly at it, or you might need a Doctor. 
We Are Coming -- Rich, velvety milk chocolate gleaming with shifting golden copper highlight, studded with a moderate scattering of ruby and sapphire glitter. 
Middle row, L to R:


Don't Blink -- This eyeshadow is quantum-locked; under the gaze of any living creature it ceases to exist and becomes this gorgeous, sparkling silver tinsel. Incredibly sparkly and festive, brimming over with silver, holographic and iridescent glitter in a silver base. 
Exterminate -- They might be all flashy and primary coloured now, but we remember Dalekanium as this rich coppery bronze, metallic and shining with its power restored, with a scattering of red sparkles as tribute to the new paradigm, and the Supreme Dalek. 
Bottom row, L to R:


Sexy in Suspenders -- A pale fawny satin with a bright, unlikely blue highlight and choc full of blue and purple sparkles. 
Yes, Sir -- A cool, blue-toned red matte base, shifting with a bright wash of blue interference and accented with a handful of icicle blue sparkles. 
Untimely Love -- An unlikely pairing, Untimely Love is a dusky blackened maroon base lit with a vibrant, vivacious spring green glow. 
Photos cannot capture the sparkles in these! Â There's shimmer, and then there's these shadows. Â Except for Yes, Sir. Â That one hasÂ some sparkles in it, but they're practically invisible compared to the BOOM! Â POW! of the SPARKLEÂ in the other colors. Â Bigger on the Inside (yeah, the photo is a little out of focus on that one, but that's making the microglitter pop out, so I've leaving it)Â and Untimely Love are duochromes. Â The rest are pretty much metallics. Â BotI is definitely not a TARDIS blue (on me, it's more of a green), but I am choosing to think of it as having more going on the deeper you look at the color. Â At first glance, it's blue. Â No big thrill. Â Then I turn my hand, and the gold duochrome catches my eye. Â Then I look closer, and MICROGLITTER! Â THE UNIVERSE LOVES ME! Â  In conclusion, if you like sparkly eyeshadow, Geek Chic is there for you. Â I'm glad they have these in fandom collections because I can pace myself and get just one set a month (and just the fandoms I follow. Â As pretty as the Fellowship collection is, Tolkien is not my sort of thing for several different reasons)Â when they have things organized like that instead of going bonkers getting a bunch of random stuff like I do with Glamour Doll Eyes (OTOH, I have so many GDE shadows that I'm nearing a complete collection of sample jars). Â And GCC hasÂ a new collection planned for January. Â I'm hoping for _American Horror Story_ or _Sherlock_ (I have this weird feeling it might be the latter). Â And GDE has new shadows slated for release on January 20th, but based on the names from the shadow chart (available on the GDE site, in case anyone else wanted the collection chart to print out and identify the gaps in their collection),Â those don't seem to be a themed collection. like GCC.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the BH Party Girl palette from my Secret Santa:







Spoiler



All swatches are done with the top on bare skin and the bottom on NYX white base primer (which is glittery) using my finger.







 


 


 


 

Most of the colours had good payout, but they do need a primer. The ones that I've worn so far last all day over primer.


 Wow love all the colors!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also got a Twinkle Twinkle palette from Profusion:







Spoiler



All swatches are done with the top on bare skin and the bottom on NYX white base primer (which is glittery) using my finger.









The last shade on the right was a surprise because it looks brown in the pan, but is definitely a burgundy/wine colour when swatched. Also, the colour payoff was great, and there is barely any difference between primer and no primer. I'll have to test staying power for these.


 Great neutrals!


----------



## geeko (Dec 29, 2013)

here's a part of my eyeshadow collection... (Urban Decay only), I will slowly post pics of my other brands up... coz I have simply too many e/s to post all up at one shot. :X

Urban decay Vice palette (I also bought Vice 2 and Naked 3 palette, but haven't took pics of those yet)





Urban decay naked palette (Original naked palette)





Urban decay black palette





Urban Decay Alice in Wonderland palette









Urban Decay BOS II palette









.


----------



## geeko (Dec 29, 2013)

Other brands ... japanese brands and non japanese brands





















Shu Uemura eyeshadow and palettes





Other western brand eye palettes













No brand eye palettes


----------



## geeko (Dec 29, 2013)

And not forgetting my MAC e/s





































Single pot MAC E/S not depotted





MAC mineralized e/s





MAC other e/s -bigger pan





Cream shadows









MAC

pigments





There are other eye palettes which i have not posted becoz i havent taken the pics nor update

my collection pics... but these are the pics of my e/s which i currently have taken. And nope, I'm not a make up artist for those who are wondering. I jus love to buy and hoard make up :X


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So it's not Christmas in the US *quite* yet, but I decided to go ahead and open these tonight so I could get some ideas about how to work with them tomorrow because photos just can't capture colors the same way actual swatches can, so as long as I have them swatched, I might as well post them!  Descriptions are per Geek Chic Cosmetics. All of these are on a base of Starlooks white eyeliner pencil.





Top row, L to R: 
Bigger on the Inside -- Oh, that box. Big and little at the same time, brand new and ancient - and the bluest blue ever. A TARDIS-esque blue base, glowing with metallic golden light from the heart of the time vortex, and glittering gold sparkles.
Bad Wolf -- A rich pearlescent royal purple woven with soft golden iridescence, studded with sparkling golden gems. So opulent you probably shouldn't stare directly at it, or you might need a Doctor.
We Are Coming -- Rich, velvety milk chocolate gleaming with shifting golden copper highlight, studded with a moderate scattering of ruby and sapphire glitter.
 Middle row, L to R: 
Don't Blink -- This eyeshadow is quantum-locked; under the gaze of any living creature it ceases to exist and becomes this gorgeous, sparkling silver tinsel. Incredibly sparkly and festive, brimming over with silver, holographic and iridescent glitter in a silver base.
Exterminate -- They might be all flashy and primary coloured now, but we remember Dalekanium as this rich coppery bronze, metallic and shining with its power restored, with a scattering of red sparkles as tribute to the new paradigm, and the Supreme Dalek.
 Bottom row, L to R: 
Sexy in Suspenders -- A pale fawny satin with a bright, unlikely blue highlight and choc full of blue and purple sparkles.
Yes, Sir -- A cool, blue-toned red matte base, shifting with a bright wash of blue interference and accented with a handful of icicle blue sparkles.
Untimely Love -- An unlikely pairing, Untimely Love is a dusky blackened maroon base lit with a vibrant, vivacious spring green glow.
 Photos cannot capture the sparkles in these!  There's shimmer, and then there's these shadows.  Except for Yes, Sir.  That one has some sparkles in it, but they're practically invisible compared to the BOOM!  POW! of the SPARKLE in the other colors.  Bigger on the Inside (yeah, the photo is a little out of focus on that one, but that's making the microglitter pop out, so I've leaving it) and Untimely Love are duochromes.  The rest are pretty much metallics.  BotI is definitely not a TARDIS blue (on me, it's more of a green), but I am choosing to think of it as having more going on the deeper you look at the color.  At first glance, it's blue.  No big thrill.  Then I turn my hand, and the gold duochrome catches my eye.  Then I look closer, and MICROGLITTER!  THE UNIVERSE LOVES ME!  

In conclusion, if you like sparkly eyeshadow, Geek Chic is there for you.  I'm glad they have these in fandom collections because I can pace myself and get just one set a month (and just the fandoms I follow.  As pretty as the Fellowship collection is, Tolkien is not my sort of thing for several different reasons) when they have things organized like that instead of going bonkers getting a bunch of random stuff like I do with Glamour Doll Eyes (OTOH, I have so many GDE shadows that I'm nearing a complete collection of sample jars).  And GCC has a new collection planned for January.  I'm hoping for _American Horror Story_ or _Sherlock_ (I have this weird feeling it might be the latter).  And GDE has new shadows slated for release on January 20th, but based on the names from the shadow chart (available on the GDE site, in case anyone else wanted the collection chart to print out and identify the gaps in their collection), those don't seem to be a themed collection. like GCC.
Those are so pretty, I am in love with that website and all the pretty shadows.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2013)

@geeko all I can saw is wow amazing collection!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 29, 2013)

Um. My loose pigment collection. This is almost entirely Glamour Doll Eyes.












All of these were purchased between April and now. Yikes, I hadn't thought about my rate of accumulation before: something like seventeen per month. And I thought my eyeliner bender was bad. At least most of them were sample jars. They will still last forever, but it at least *seems* like I'm using them up when I start with a half-jar. I think I might have to figure out how to make a swatch booklet in order to have a better view of what I have. (I still plan on continuing to collect GDE, preferably in sample jar form, Geek Chic Cosmetics sets, and probably a set or two from Espionage Cosmetics. I want *all* of the colors, and themed sets are a particularly spectacular weakness for me, and I can't decide whether to dig around for more sets based around my fandoms (because *fun*!) or just stick with the brands I'm already using because *triple digits*).


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Um. My loose pigment collection. This is almost entirely Glamour Doll Eyes.













All of these were purchased between April and now. Yikes, I hadn't thought about my rate of accumulation before: something like seventeen per month. And I thought my eyeliner bender was bad. At least most of them were sample jars. They will still last forever, but it at least *seems* like I'm using them up when I start with a half-jar. I think I might have to figure out how to make a swatch booklet in order to have a better view of what I have.

(I still plan on continuing to collect GDE, preferably in sample jar form, Geek Chic Cosmetics sets, and probably a set or two from Espionage Cosmetics. I want *all* of the colors, and themed sets are a particularly spectacular weakness for me, and I can't decide whether to dig around for more sets based around my fandoms (because *fun*!) or just stick with the brands I'm already using because *triple digits*).
So many pretties! I love how you have them all organized.


----------



## noxlunate (Dec 29, 2013)

I had to get in on in the sharing of my eyeshadow collection! I'm pretty sure I've got an addiction.





palettes are in a big pile in a box on the left and all not palette type things are in the drawer that I pulled out today to TRY and organize and sorta failed.

Then I swatched a couple of the palettes because well, it sounded fun!





The first is a little lancome quad and is included because it's one of the first non-drugstore eyeshadows I got a couple years back and it also made me realize my love of pink eyeshadows.



Spoiler












This one is actually one of those kinda cheesy hot topic quads but I loved the packaging so much I had to get it and the center colors are actually super pretty, though you've got to work with the purple a little and the sort of matte beigey one is almost entirely useless. 



Spoiler












The Sephora Black Magic palette that I really need to use more because a friend sent it and I actually love the blush in it.



Spoiler











 



Spoiler












The Patti Dubroff Perfect Palette, which is actually from Costco but it's so much nicer than I expected it to be and it was only like 17 bucks.



Spoiler













I'm sure everyone and their brother has seen swatches of the LORAC palette, but it is literally my favorite ever and I couldn't resist swatching it while I had my palettes out.



Spoiler


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noxlunate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to get in on in the sharing of my eyeshadow collection! I'm pretty sure I've got an addiction.





palettes are in a big pile in a box on the left and all not palette type things are in the drawer that I pulled out today to TRY and organize and sorta failed.

Then I swatched a couple of the palettes because well, it sounded fun!





The first is a little lancome quad and is included because it's one of the first non-drugstore eyeshadows I got a couple years back and it also made me realize my love of pink eyeshadows.



Spoiler












This one is actually one of those kinda cheesy hot topic quads but I loved the packaging so much I had to get it and the center colors are actually super pretty, though you've got to work with the purple a little and the sort of matte beigey one is almost entirely useless.



Spoiler












The Sephora Black Magic palette that I really need to use more because a friend sent it and I actually love the blush in it.



Spoiler











 



Spoiler












The Patti Dubroff Perfect Palette, which is actually from Costco but it's so much nicer than I expected it to be and it was only like 17 bucks.



Spoiler













I'm sure everyone and their brother has seen swatches of the LORAC palette, but it is literally my favorite ever and I couldn't resist swatching it while I had my palettes out.



Spoiler








 Nice pics &amp; swatches.


----------



## savannahBetsy (Dec 31, 2013)

wow Love this!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 2, 2014)

Heads up ladies! I will have some awesome swatches to share in a couple of days! (MAAAAYBE tomorrow...MAYBE). Including Naked 3, Vice 2 and Galaxy Chic



I went a little swatch crazy this weekend LOL. Someone may have already seen pics ::coughcough @allistra44 cough::


----------



## wrkreads (Jan 2, 2014)

> Heads up ladies! I will have some awesome swatches to share in a couple of days! (MAAAAYBE tomorrow...MAYBE). Including Naked 3, Vice 2 and Galaxy Chic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went a little swatch crazy this weekend LOL. Someone may have already seen pics ::coughcough @allistra44 cough::


 Yay more swatches! I have a few more to do, like Quo holiday palette (supposed to be a Naked 1 dupe) and NYX smokey purple (which I've been wearing a lot, go purple).


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2014)

A few Glamour Doll Eyes swatches and a little story:



Top row, L to R:


Surprise! (part of the November OTM, specifically to celebrate their anniversary in the OTM) 
5 Candles (the November anniversary GWP) 
The &lt;3 of the Matter (a benefit shade available only on the GDE Storenvy site under the Shyra Heart Transplant tag. It's like a more awesome take on Spider-Sense) 
Bottom row, L to R (huh. Completely unintentionally, this row is all general catalog/permanent stuff):


Heedless Heart 
Tabloid 
Lovers Lane 
And the story: I ended up wearing the three shades on the top row yesterday. The combination of brown and red eyeshadow remind me of chocolate-covered cherries and blood puddled on dirt (yes, I watch a lot of horror and _The Walking Dead_), depending on my mood. I accidentally overdid the white, but I just kind of shrugged and moved on with my day because there wasn't really anything I could do about it at that point. The reaction of one of my coworkers: "Your eyeshadow makes me want Neapolitan ice cream!" So. Yeah. I think filthy fight scenes and killing sprees. My coworker thinks tasty, tasty dessert.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A few Glamour Doll Eyes swatches and a little story:





Top row, L to R: 
Surprise! (part of the November OTM, specifically to celebrate their anniversary in the OTM)
5 Candles (the November anniversary GWP)
The &lt;3 of the Matter (a benefit shade available only on the GDE Storenvy site under the Shyra Heart Transplant tag. It's like a more awesome take on Spider-Sense)


Bottom row, L to R (huh. Completely unintentionally, this row is all general catalog/permanent stuff): 
Heedless Heart
Tabloid
Lovers Lane
 And the story: I ended up wearing the three shades on the top row yesterday. The combination of brown and red eyeshadow remind me of chocolate-covered cherries and blood puddled on dirt (yes, I watch a lot of horror and _The Walking Dead_), depending on my mood. I accidentally overdid the white, but I just kind of shrugged and moved on with my day because there wasn't really anything I could do about it at that point. The reaction of one of my coworkers: "Your eyeshadow makes me want Neapolitan ice cream!" So. Yeah. I think filthy fight scenes and killing sprees. My coworker thinks tasty, tasty dessert.
Haha love that story! I watch a lot of crime shows and thrillers, so I tend to go to blood and gore, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Of all those pretty colors, I particularly love 5 Candles and Tabloid! And I am amazed at how white the white is, if that makes any sense. It seems most whites I have tried are always super sheer.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2014)

> Haha love that story! I watch a lot of crime shows and thrillers, so I tend to go to blood and gore, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of all those pretty colors, I particularly love 5 Candles and Tabloid! And I am amazed at how white the white is, if that makes any sense. It seems most whites I have tried are always super sheer.


 Whoops, forgot to mention that those are over a white pencil. But I wore it over a sheerish base (Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded), and it turned out more opaque than I had planned (hence the ice cream comment).


----------



## Kelli (Jan 4, 2014)

I should have assumed a white base LOL I see tons of posts and youtube videos with a white base, yet I never actually think to use one when I am doing my own makeup. I have a Darling Girl Cosmetics matte white (Dice) that is more opaque than any other white I have and if I put it over a white base it would probably be pretty great.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A few Glamour Doll Eyes swatches and a little story:





Top row, L to R: 
Surprise! (part of the November OTM, specifically to celebrate their anniversary in the OTM)
5 Candles (the November anniversary GWP)
The &lt;3 of the Matter (a benefit shade available only on the GDE Storenvy site under the Shyra Heart Transplant tag. It's like a more awesome take on Spider-Sense)


Bottom row, L to R (huh. Completely unintentionally, this row is all general catalog/permanent stuff): 
Heedless Heart
Tabloid
Lovers Lane
 And the story: I ended up wearing the three shades on the top row yesterday. The combination of brown and red eyeshadow remind me of chocolate-covered cherries and blood puddled on dirt (yes, I watch a lot of horror and _The Walking Dead_), depending on my mood. I accidentally overdid the white, but I just kind of shrugged and moved on with my day because there wasn't really anything I could do about it at that point. The reaction of one of my coworkers: "Your eyeshadow makes me want Neapolitan ice cream!" So. Yeah. I think filthy fight scenes and killing sprees. My coworker thinks tasty, tasty dessert.
Beautiful colors.


----------



## geeko (Jan 7, 2014)

Love to collect mac mineralized eyeshadows... they look too gorgeous to be used though :X like pcs of artwork


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok! I finally had a moment to breathe and was able to get some photos together to share! Here we haaaaave....

The BH Cosmetics Galaxy Chic palette!











 
I mean, seriously, how ridiculously gorgeous is this palette? I debated back and forth about buying it for so long because I already had their Eyes of the 60's palette and the Take Me to Brazil palette so I didn't FEEL like I needed the third new one that had come out at that time but woooooooooooow, this one is absolutely my fav!





LOOK AT THIS GORGEOUSNESS!!!!! ::swoon::

Now I want to stress....all these swatches are done WITHOUT primer because frankly when I swatched them dry I loved them so much that I just went swatch crazy and didn't think "Oh, I can't see any pigmentation...where's my primer...." The color is stunning even without primer!













Here's the look I did today with the palette:





I used Meteor, Comet, Uranus, Neptune, Cosmic and Eclipse.

You may already see it in my profile pic, lol, but I also did a bit of a crazy makeup look that was inspired by the whole palette and design.....





I used everything except Mars, Venus and Jupiter for this look! I seriously barely made a dent in the palette after all that as well, so it's going to last me quite some time!


----------



## Nikki Ninetails (Jan 7, 2014)

The thing is, that's not even all of it. Just the most used stuff. LOL :3


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 7, 2014)

@Nikki Ninetails Those Lunatic Cosmetics palettes caught my eye so I went to their website and they have some pretty cool stuff! Never heard of this brand before.


----------



## wrkreads (Jan 7, 2014)

> Ok! I finally had a moment to breathe and was able to get some photos together to share! Here we haaaaave.... The BH Cosmetics Galaxy Chic palette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Swatches and Photos!



I thought I wanted this palette before. Now I'm dying for it. I only have Eclipse from ipsy, and totally love it.


----------



## Nikki Ninetails (Jan 7, 2014)

So many pretty palettes that I want now after looking through this thread. As if I need more. ;P


----------



## BSquared (Jan 7, 2014)

> Ok! I finally had a moment to breathe and was able to get some photos together to share! Here we haaaaave.... The BH Cosmetics Galaxy Chic palette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Swatches and Photos!



Oh my goodness so PRETTY!! I have been eyeing this but don't have anything from bh. Pretty sure I need to order this once January no buy is over!


----------



## Nikki Ninetails (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Nikki Ninetails Those Lunatic Cosmetics palettes caught my eye so I went to their website and they have some pretty cool stuff! Never heard of this brand before.
They're a newer brand, but the people that own it are FX/makeup artists and the line is cruelty free, and vegan. They have some amazing shadows and lip products. I recently purchased the large AlienNEON palette, and it's mindblowingly bright and amazing. &lt;3


----------



## BexDev (Jan 8, 2014)

I read every post on this thread and proceeded to spend excessive amounts of money. 

*sigh*  You are all jerks.

Beautiful, sparkly, glamorous jerks


----------



## JC327 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love to collect mac mineralized eyeshadows... they look too gorgeous to be used though :X like pcs of artwork




Those are beautiful!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nikki Ninetails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're a newer brand, but the people that own it are FX/makeup artists and the line is cruelty free, and vegan. They have some amazing shadows and lip products. I recently purchased the large AlienNEON palette, and it's mindblowingly bright and amazing. &lt;3
I too just checked out the website. OMG, it's beautiful! Can we see swatches?!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok! I finally had a moment to breathe and was able to get some photos together to share! Here we haaaaave....

The BH Cosmetics Galaxy Chic palette!












 
I mean, seriously, how ridiculously gorgeous is this palette? I debated back and forth about buying it for so long because I already had their Eyes of the 60's palette and the Take Me to Brazil palette so I didn't FEEL like I needed the third new one that had come out at that time but woooooooooooow, this one is absolutely my fav!





LOOK AT THIS GORGEOUSNESS!!!!! ::swoon::

Now I want to stress....all these swatches are done WITHOUT primer because frankly when I swatched them dry I loved them so much that I just went swatch crazy and didn't think "Oh, I can't see any pigmentation...where's my primer...." The color is stunning even without primer!













Here's the look I did today with the palette:





I used Meteor, Comet, Uranus, Neptune, Cosmic and Eclipse.

You may already see it in my profile pic, lol, but I also did a bit of a crazy makeup look that was inspired by the whole palette and design.....





I used everything except Mars, Venus and Jupiter for this look! I seriously barely made a dent in the palette after all that as well, so it's going to last me quite some time!
Wow you look stunning! They should make you the spokes person for these eye shadows. That palette is gorgeous, I love Aphrodite, Prometheus and Milkyway.


----------



## wrkreads (Jan 10, 2014)

Quo Back to Basics Palette

Quo is the house brand for Shoppers Drug Mart in Canada. This is supposed to be a dupe in colour and quality for UD Naked 1. I can't compare since I don't have any UD.








 

 Swatches are done with fingers. Top half on bare skin and bottom half over Nyx Eyeshadow Base in White (glittery).













The quality seems pretty good. The colours are soft and easy to apply, and there isn't much different between bare skin and primer.


----------



## wrkreads (Jan 10, 2014)

Nyx Purple Smoky Look Kit









Swatches are done using a finger. Top half on bare skin and bottom half over Nyx Eyeshadow Base in White (glittery).





The colours definitely need primer to pop, and even then, are much lighter when used than in the pan (except the blue). The middle black is very disappointing as there is a ton of pink gitter in the pan, but none translates to the skin.

My favourite colours are the 2 pinks on lid/crease (#3 &amp; 4 from left) and the dark purples on outer corners (#1 from left &amp; #2 from right). #3 from right has a duo look of purple/blue that I couldn't photograph, but is really shimmery. I hadn't tried the blue yet, but I will now.





The palette comes with 2 lip colours: a pale peach and a darker gold colour. The peach is way too light for my lips, but makes a great highlighter and base for blush. Applying a little to my cheeks makes powder blush stick like crazy.

The gold is super soft in the pan, which is why it looks a mess in the first picture, but it actually makes it really easy to apply and blend.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nikki Ninetails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  























The thing is, that's not even all of it. Just the most used stuff. LOL :3
Awesome collection!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quo Back to Basics Palette

Quo is the house brand for Shoppers Drug Mart in Canada. This is supposed to be a dupe in colour and quality for UD Naked 1. I can't compare since I don't have any UD.








 

 Swatches are done with fingers. Top half on bare skin and bottom half over Nyx Eyeshadow Base in White (glittery).













The quality seems pretty good. The colours are soft and easy to apply, and there isn't much different between bare skin and primer.
That's such a pretty palette!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nyx Purple Smoky Look Kit









Swatches are done using a finger. Top half on bare skin and bottom half over Nyx Eyeshadow Base in White (glittery).





The colours definitely need primer to pop, and even then, are much lighter when used than in the pan (except the blue). The middle black is very disappointing as there is a ton of pink gitter in the pan, but none translates to the skin.

My favourite colours are the 2 pinks on lid/crease (#3 &amp; 4 from left) and the dark purples on outer corners (#1 from left &amp; #2 from right). #3 from right has a duo look of purple/blue that I couldn't photograph, but is really shimmery. I hadn't tried the blue yet, but I will now.





The palette comes with 2 lip colours: a pale peach and a darker gold colour. The peach is way too light for my lips, but makes a great highlighter and base for blush. Applying a little to my cheeks makes powder blush stick like crazy.

The gold is super soft in the pan, which is why it looks a mess in the first picture, but it actually makes it really easy to apply and blend.
Nice!


----------



## BexDev (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey gals I have a question - I just received my first order of some GDE sample baggies, and you were right...they're incredible!!!  So after I was able to clean up the drool and pry myself away from the sparkles, I was wondering if anyone has any clever ideas for storage for these little guys.  I apologize if this has already been asked, but I can't wait to organize my new pretties!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey gals I have a question - I just received my first order of some GDE sample baggies, and you were right...they're incredible!!!  So after I was able to clean up the drool and pry myself away from the sparkles, I was wondering if anyone has any clever ideas for storage for these little guys.  I apologize if this has already been asked, but I can't wait to organize my new pretties!! 




This is how I personally organize and store my GDE samples, it's a pill box with flip open tops.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought I wanted this palette before. Now I'm dying for it. I only have Eclipse from ipsy, and totally love it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh my goodness so PRETTY!! I have been eyeing this but don't have anything from bh. Pretty sure I need to order this once January no buy is over!


Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read every post on this thread and proceeded to spend excessive amounts of money. 

*sigh*  You are all jerks.

Beautiful, sparkly, glamorous jerks



 


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow you look stunning! They should make you the spokes person for these eye shadows. That palette is gorgeous, I love Aphrodite, Prometheus and Milkyway.


Ya'll seriously won't regret buying this palette, I absolutely adore it. I've used it all week! @wrkreads @BSquared

@BexDev Haha, needless to say, I am honored to be a beautiful, sparkly, glamorous jerk! LOL I just like to share the love!





@JC327 Aw, thank you very much



Those three shades are fabulous, aren't they? I love them!


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey gals I have a question - I just received my first order of some GDE sample baggies, and you were right...they're incredible!!!  So after I was able to clean up the drool and pry myself away from the sparkles, I was wondering if anyone has any clever ideas for storage for these little guys.  I apologize if this has already been asked, but I can't wait to organize my new pretties!! 




This is how I personally organize and store my GDE samples, it's a pill box with flip open tops.






That is genius!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey gals I have a question - I just received my first order of some GDE sample baggies, and you were right...they're incredible!!!  So after I was able to clean up the drool and pry myself away from the sparkles, I was wondering if anyone has any clever ideas for storage for these little guys.  I apologize if this has already been asked, but I can't wait to organize my new pretties!! 





This is how I personally organize and store my GDE samples, it's a pill box with flip open tops.





That's a great idea.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 12, 2014)

Although I love pre-made eye shadow palettes, I think it's fun to make customized ones as well. Companies like MAC, coastal scents, BH cosmetics and now Urban Decay have options to build your own palette and I love that idea, but I took it a step further and pressed my own shadows to fit a 28 well palette. Most of these colors are from TKB trading or they are custom mixed colors!


























These 3 are just loose glitters that I pressed. It's ridiculous how much easier glitter is to work with when it's pressed!








The darkest brown is a loose glitter that has been pressed
So does/has anyone else pressed any of their own shadows?! It's so fun and inexpensive. If you haven't you should try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Although I love pre-made eye shadow palettes, I think it's fun to make customized ones as well. Companies like MAC, coastal scents, BH cosmetics and now Urban Decay have options to build your own palette and I love that idea, but I took it a step further and pressed my own shadows to fit a 28 well palette. Most of these colors are from TKB trading or they are custom mixed colors!


























These 3 are just loose glitters that I pressed. It's ridiculous how much easier glitter is to work with when it's pressed!








The darkest brown is a loose glitter that has been pressed
So does/has anyone else pressed any of their own shadows?! It's so fun and inexpensive. If you haven't you should try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Those greens!


----------



## glitteraddict (Jan 12, 2014)

I had no choice but to (re) press some Tarte shadows. I broke some while depotting them.

I do not recommend depotting Tarte with any  prying involved, as they crack easily.  Use the lighter or candle method instead.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Although I love pre-made eye shadow palettes, I think it's fun to make customized ones as well. Companies like MAC, coastal scents, BH cosmetics and now Urban Decay have options to build your own palette and I love that idea, but I took it a step further and pressed my own shadows to fit a 28 well palette. Most of these colors are from TKB trading or they are custom mixed colors!


























These 3 are just loose glitters that I pressed. It's ridiculous how much easier glitter is to work with when it's pressed!








The darkest brown is a loose glitter that has been pressed
So does/has anyone else pressed any of their own shadows?! It's so fun and inexpensive. If you haven't you should try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow gorgeous colors!


----------



## softly (Jan 13, 2014)

I recently got the bareMinerals Degrees of Dazzling Set, and I am in love!

















I'm pretty safe when it comes to makeup, but I would love some ideas on how to use these together. I'm very excited!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recently got the bareMinerals Degrees of Dazzling Set, and I am in love!

















I'm pretty safe when it comes to makeup, but I would love some ideas on how to use these together. I'm very excited!
I bought this set on Macy's.com for $49 (hello $30 savings!) but it hasn't come in the mail yet due to bad weather up north  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Beautiful swatches though!


----------



## softly (Jan 13, 2014)

Yay, I got it for $49, too! I can't wait to play. Also, I started pressing recently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I messed some of them up, I think (haha), but you're right, it's quite fun!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay, I got it for $49, too! I can't wait to play. Also, I started pressing recently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I messed some of them up, I think (haha), but you're right, it's quite fun!




Ooooh I like the multi-colored ones. I've never tried pressing multiple shades in one pan!


----------



## glitteraddict (Jan 13, 2014)

I mixed in some light gold with a muted green to make a custom shade of green. The picture above makes me wish I would have left it marbled instead of mixing it up.

Next time, maybe I'll make a purple with silver in it.


----------



## softly (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay, I got it for $49, too! I can't wait to play. Also, I started pressing recently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I messed some of them up, I think (haha), but you're right, it's quite fun!




Ooooh I like the multi-colored ones. I've never tried pressing multiple shades in one pan!


It's for when I get samples that are too small to actually press into a whole pan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BexDev (Jan 14, 2014)

So I bought a pack of 50 of the tiny clear eyeshadow containers from Amazon to transfer my first pack of samples into to see how that would work out.  There's not much in them at all but they're great to have the colors on display and the stickers on the little GDE baggies fit perfect!  Aaaand it's a super fun mini project for a giant dork!  I swear I'm not a loser guys....I just really enjoy organization and tiny things.


----------



## BexDev (Jan 14, 2014)

And putting them all in these tiny containers has made me realize that I need ALL THE GDE COLORS!!! So incredibly gorgeous!!! Love me some sparkles.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I bought a pack of 50 of the tiny clear eyeshadow containers from Amazon to transfer my first pack of samples into to see how that would work out.  There's not much in them at all but they're great to have the colors on display and the stickers on the little GDE baggies fit perfect!  Aaaand it's a super fun mini project for a giant dork!  I swear I'm not a loser guys....I just really enjoy organization and tiny things. 










Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And putting them all in these tiny containers has made me realize that I need ALL THE GDE COLORS!!! So incredibly gorgeous!!! Love me some sparkles.









OMG I LOVE the way you think! I need to do this....yes.....all the colors.....yes.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recently got the bareMinerals Degrees of Dazzling Set, and I am in love!

















I'm pretty safe when it comes to makeup, but I would love some ideas on how to use these together. I'm very excited!
Lovely colors!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And putting them all in these tiny containers has made me realize that I need ALL THE GDE COLORS!!! So incredibly gorgeous!!! Love me some sparkles.








This pic just makes me want to get some GDE shadows, I still haven't tried them.


----------



## BexDev (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This pic just makes me want to get some GDE shadows, I still haven't tried them.

They are SO GORGEOUS you won't be disappointed!!  Although be warned, your first purchase may lead to a compulsive need to collect them all.

...not that that's happened to anyone....


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 19, 2014)

So I've been looking for a bright, fun palette to supplement my UD Nakeds, so I came to this thread for help. Got so much more than I bargained for lol I caved and am anxiously awaiting my BH Cosmetics galaxy chic palette!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

> So I've been looking for a bright, fun palette to supplement my UD Nakeds, so I came to this thread for help. Got so much more than I bargained for lol I caved and am anxiously awaiting my BH Cosmetics galaxy chic palette!


 Yay, that's exactly the one I would have suggested!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay, that's exactly the one I would have suggested!


Now the only trouble is we all know I'm not going to stop there now...hahah.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

> Now the only trouble is we all know I'm not going to stop there now...hahah.Â  :rotfl:


 Trouble? This isn't a talk me down thread! I now have *four* bead boxes for my loose pigment collection.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Trouble? This isn't a talk me down thread! I now have *four* bead boxes for my loose pigment collection.
loose pigments really are an addiction. A beautiful, sparkly (or matte) addiction.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay, I got it for $49, too! I can't wait to play. Also, I started pressing recently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I messed some of them up, I think (haha), but you're right, it's quite fun!
So I got my set in the mail and I got 20 colors but 2 of them were repeats  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So instead of 20 different shades, I got 18 different shades and 2 duplicates. And there's not a Macy's close to me to return/exchange it.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 23, 2014)

I got my galaxy chic palette today and I'm totally smitten &lt;3


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 24, 2014)

I have moooooore for you today! My newest absolute love (do I say that about every palette? LOL) - THE TOO FACED CHOCOLATE BAR PALETTE!















 
















HERE'S THE LOOK I CREATED USING THE PALETTE:


----------



## softly (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay, I got it for $49, too! I can't wait to play. Also, I started pressing recently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I messed some of them up, I think (haha), but you're right, it's quite fun!
So I got my set in the mail and I got 20 colors but 2 of them were repeats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So instead of 20 different shades, I got 18 different shades and 2 duplicates. And there's not a Macy's close to me to return/exchange it.

Oh no! Do you think you can contact customer service? Were you able to get a refund or a replacement?


----------



## softly (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have moooooore for you today! My newest absolute love (do I say that about every palette? LOL) - THE TOO FACED CHOCOLATE BAR PALETTE!
















 
















HERE'S THE LOOK I CREATED USING THE PALETTE:








Beautiful shades and look! Been wanting to try Too Faced for the longest time. This might be what does me over. Is it LE?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beautiful shades and look! Been wanting to try Too Faced for the longest time. This might be what does me over. Is it LE?

Thank you very much! I don't believe that it is LE, since it seems to be an addition to their Chocolate collection (along with the Soleil Bronzer) but I'd always err on the side of safety and get it soon if possible! It hasn't been sold out anywhere yet that I know of!


----------



## softly (Jan 24, 2014)

X-posted to hauls, but I just got my Rouge Bunny Rouge eyeshadows the other day:









 I didn't want to flood, but here's a general idea of how awesome they are.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> These swatches are done, one swipe on bare skin.


----------



## acostakk (Jan 24, 2014)

> I have moooooore for you today! My newest absolute love (do I say that about every palette? LOL) - THE TOO FACED CHOCOLATE BAR PALETTE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Swatches and Photos!



Lovely!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have moooooore for you today! My newest absolute love (do I say that about every palette? LOL) - THE TOO FACED CHOCOLATE BAR PALETTE!





  









HERE'S THE LOOK I CREATED USING THE PALETTE:
This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have moooooore for you today! My newest absolute love (do I say that about every palette? LOL) - THE TOO FACED CHOCOLATE BAR PALETTE!
















 
















HERE'S THE LOOK I CREATED USING THE PALETTE:








I had convinced myself I didn't need this palette until I saw your swatches!  Great swatches and I love the lipstick you're wearing.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  X-posted to hauls, but I just got my Rouge Bunny Rouge eyeshadows the other day:









 I didn't want to flood, but here's a general idea of how awesome they are.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> These swatches are done, one swipe on bare skin.
Nice swatches!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 21, 2014)

I got my The Game Is On tin set from Geek Chic Cosmetics!Â  The original run sold out in THIRTEEN MINUTES, so they very awesomely did a second round.Â  Those are now also sold out, but they do still have samples (in clamshells) and full-sized versions available.Â  The full-sized jars are something like 5g, and the ones in the tins are around 3g.Â  So. Descriptions (per GCC) via my laptop now, photos via my phone after I post the text.Â  Swatches are over Starlooks white pencil.Â  Note:Â  Photos cannot capture the awesome sparkle, especially with Mind Palace (SO MUCH SHIFT!).Â  Proceed with caution if you are not a glitter fan!Â  This goes for pretty much *every single* GCC shade I've tried.Â  For me, this is not a bug.Â  This is a feature.Â  Your mileage may vary wildly. Top row, left to right: Battle Dress -- A tea rose pink with a beige undertone shadow with subtle pink shimmer. Has a satin finish. Bored! -- An elegant mustard shadow with a satin metallic sheen. High-Functioning Sociopath -- A rich, inky blue shadow with tons of sapphire and gold shimmer. Bottom row, left to right: I Was a Soldier -- A yellow-toned army green based shadow with a strong grass green sheen and subtle golden shimmer. My Mind Palace -- A sheer white with a strong turquoise to purple duochrome shift. Chock full of blue, violet, and green sparkles. Old Fashioned Villain -- A devious purple satin shadow with a feisty copper sheen and copper sparkle.










I've been saving the second and third episodes of the third season until I received these.Â  Now I have them!Â  Now I just have to find the time to watch the episodes!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my The Game Is On tin set from Geek Chic Cosmetics!  The original run sold out in THIRTEEN MINUTES, so they very awesomely did a second round.  Those are now also sold out, but they do still have samples (in clamshells) and full-sized versions available.  The full-sized jars are something like 5g, and the ones in the tins are around 3g.  So. Descriptions (per GCC) via my laptop now, photos via my phone after I post the text.  Swatches are over Starlooks white pencil.  Note:  Photos cannot capture the awesome sparkle, especially with Mind Palace (SO MUCH SHIFT!).  Proceed with caution if you are not a glitter fan!  This goes for pretty much *every single* GCC shade I've tried.  For me, this is not a bug.  This is a feature.  Your mileage may vary wildly.

Top row, left to right:
Battle Dress -- A tea rose pink with a beige undertone shadow with subtle pink shimmer. Has a satin finish.
Bored! -- An elegant mustard shadow with a satin metallic sheen.
High-Functioning Sociopath -- A rich, inky blue shadow with tons of sapphire and gold shimmer.

Bottom row, left to right:
I Was a Soldier -- A yellow-toned army green based shadow with a strong grass green sheen and subtle golden shimmer.
My Mind Palace -- A sheer white with a strong turquoise to purple duochrome shift. Chock full of blue, violet, and green sparkles.
Old Fashioned Villain -- A devious purple satin shadow with a feisty copper sheen and copper sparkle.











I've been saving the second and third episodes of the third season until I received these.  Now I have them!  Now I just have to find the time to watch the episodes!
So pretty!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 2, 2014)

> I got my The Game Is On tin set from Geek Chic Cosmetics!Â  The original run sold out in THIRTEEN MINUTES, so they very awesomely did a second round.Â  Those are now also sold out, but they do still have samples (in clamshells) and full-sized versions available.Â  The full-sized jars are something like 5g, and the ones in the tins are around 3g.Â  So. Descriptions (per GCC) via my laptop now, photos via my phone after I post the text.Â  Swatches are over Starlooks white pencil.Â  Note:Â  Photos cannot capture the awesome sparkle, especially with Mind Palace (SO MUCH SHIFT!).Â  Proceed with caution if you are not a glitter fan!Â  This goes for pretty much *every single* GCC shade I've tried.Â  For me, this is not a bug.Â  This is a feature.Â  Your mileage may vary wildly. Top row, left to right: Battle Dress -- A tea rose pink with a beige undertone shadow with subtle pink shimmer. Has a satin finish. Bored! -- An elegant mustard shadow with a satin metallic sheen. High-Functioning Sociopath -- A rich, inky blue shadow with tons of sapphire and gold shimmer. Bottom row, left to right: I Was a Soldier -- A yellow-toned army green based shadow with a strong grass green sheen and subtle golden shimmer. My Mind Palace -- A sheer white with a strong turquoise to purple duochrome shift. Chock full of blue, violet, and green sparkles. Old Fashioned Villain -- A devious purple satin shadow with a feisty copper sheen and copper sparkle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OH MY WORD!!!! HOW did I not know about this?!?! Gah! And I missed it! I'm a huuuuge Sherlock fan!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 2, 2014)

OMG.....I just visited Makeup Geek's site....how have I not SEEN all this before?! I seriously need Big Damn Heroes, Portals, Turtle Power, Auryn, Witchcraft &amp; Wizardry, This Isn't a Democracy, and Fellowship!!! @allistra44, have you seen they have a shadow called Mischief Managed in their Witchcraft and Wizardry set? LOL


----------



## meaganola (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OH MY WORD!!!! HOW did I not know about this?!?! Gah! And I missed it! I'm a huuuuge Sherlock fan!
Heh.  I think I went on and *on* about it only in the no-buy thread.  The full-sized and sample versions are still available:  http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com/the-game-is-on.html

And I just ordered samples of the Win or Die (_Game of Thrones_) collection this morning so I will have them in time for the season premiere!  My ordering plan for GCC this year is one set per month.  The Game Is On was supposed to be my January set, but due to the tin set selling out, I moved it to February, so I'm considering the Win or Die set to be my January order.  They have something else coming out "soon," but I don't know whether that means this month or next, and I don't know what it's going to be, so my March order will be either the new set or samples of an existing set yet to be determined, most likely Superneutrals since I've been saying I'll be getting that next pretty much ever since I discovered the fact that they group things by fandom.  So far, I have This Isn't a Democracy (_The Walking Dead_.  I'm pretty sure those swatches are somewhere in this thread), The Game Is On (_Sherlock_), and Timey Wimey (_Doctor Who_ and _Torchwood_.  I can't remember whether those swatches are in here, but if not, I can get them posted later today).  I'm still bummed I didn't start getting their stuff last year before they discontinued a huge chunk of their catalog.  I could have had _The Princess Bride_ and BSG sets, among others!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heh.  I think I went on and *on* about it only in the no-buy thread.  The full-sized and sample versions are still available:  http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com/the-game-is-on.html

And I just ordered samples of the Win or Die (_Game of Thrones_) collection this morning so I will have them in time for the season premiere!  My ordering plan for GCC this year is one set per month.  The Game Is On was supposed to be my January set, but due to the tin set selling out, I moved it to February, so I'm considering the Win or Die set to be my January order.  They have something else coming out "soon," but I don't know whether that means this month or next, and I don't know what it's going to be, so my March order will be either the new set or samples of an existing set yet to be determined, most likely Superneutrals since I've been saying I'll be getting that next pretty much ever since I discovered the fact that they group things by fandom.  So far, I have This Isn't a Democracy (_The Walking Dead_.  I'm pretty sure those swatches are somewhere in this thread), The Game Is On (_Sherlock_), and Timey Wimey (_Doctor Who_ and _Torchwood_.  I can't remember whether those swatches are in here, but if not, I can get them posted later today).  I'm still bummed I didn't start getting their stuff last year before they discontinued a huge chunk of their catalog.  I could have had _The Princess Bride_ and BSG sets, among others!

There was a Princess Bride set?



I'm not following them on every social media platform they have....I shall NOT miss any more of this awesomeness. (I'm seriously a big geek LOL)


----------



## meaganola (Mar 2, 2014)

> Â  There was a Princess Bride set?  I'm not following them on every social media platform they have....I shall NOT miss any more of this awesomeness. (I'm seriously a big geek LOL)


 They had a huge Reckoning of something like five dozen shades back in...Â  November, I think.Â  The Princess Bride set was just one of several casualties.Â  I had a list of all of the sets and fandoms before the Reckoning, but I think I tossed it because it made me sad to know what I had missed out on. And now:Â  Timey Wimey!Â  I apologize for the slanted photo.Â  I was afraid I would end up dumping one on my carpet and just left it wonky. Top row, L to R:Â  Bigger on the Inside, Bad Wolf, We Are Coming Middle row, L to R:Â  Don't Blink, Exterminate Bottom row, L to R:Â  Sexy in Suspenders, Yes Sir, Untimely Love






ETA: This company quite possibly makes *the* most sparkly shadows I have ever encountered, in case that makes a difference either way. Photos cannot capture all of the glitter.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 

There was a Princess Bride set?




I'm not following them on every social media platform they have....I shall NOT miss any more of this awesomeness. (I'm seriously a big geek LOL)


They had a huge Reckoning of something like five dozen shades back in...  November, I think.  The Princess Bride set was just one of several casualties.  I had a list of all of the sets and fandoms before the Reckoning, but I think I tossed it because it made me sad to know what I had missed out on.

And now:  Timey Wimey!  I apologize for the slanted photo.  I was afraid I would end up dumping one on my carpet and just left it wonky.
Top row, L to R:  Bigger on the Inside, Bad Wolf, We Are Coming
Middle row, L to R:  Don't Blink, Exterminate
Bottom row, L to R:  Sexy in Suspenders, Yes Sir, Untimely Love








ETA: This company quite possibly makes *the* most sparkly shadows I have ever encountered, in case that makes a difference either way. Photos cannot capture all of the glitter. Pretty!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 6, 2014)

So I just received an email today letting me know that Paula's Choice now sells an all-matte nude eyeshadow palette, that was designed in collaboration with Wayne Goss. So far I've only been able to find one person's swatches online. There's something inside me that is screaming that I must purchase, while the stern voice of reason is firmly insisting that I must wait until I'm at a point where I don't need to come up with reasons to justify the cost of random things to myself.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just received an email today letting me know that Paula's Choice now sells an all-matte nude eyeshadow palette, that was designed in collaboration with Wayne Goss. So far I've only been able to find one person's swatches online. There's something inside me that is screaming that I must purchase, while the stern voice of reason is firmly insisting that I must wait until I'm at a point where I don't need to come up with reasons to justify the cost of random things to myself. 
I haven't even seen it but I know I want it!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

SO EXCITED! My GCC Win or Die collection samples have been delivered! Just a few hours until I can swatch it! I think my March order will be Superneutrals and maybe a blush (all samples) since it's starting to look like there won't be a new collection before the end of the month.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

I get weirdness when I try to go back and forth between my phone and my laptop, so I'm double posting on my laptop here, and I'll circle back to add the swatch photo!Â  I didn't take a picture of the jars because I got clamshell samples, and they're a mess to leave open and try to photograph, so I'm leaving this as just a photo of the swatches.Â  GCC Win or Die, inspired by _Game of Thrones_.Â  Note:Â  The site has awesome commentary on the various things that inspire their colors as well as descriptions of the shades that include things like "An opulent, indulgent gold as rich as a Lannister and overflowing with silver stags, golden dragons and glittering ruby sparkles. As much bling as we could possibly fit into one chest" (that's the description for The Imp), so it's worth poking around on there just for the entertainment value! Top to bottom, L to R, all over Starlooks white pencil: Across the Narrow Sea, Born in Fire, Brotherhood of Crows The Imp, Kingslayer The Pointy End, Sellsword, The Spider


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I get weirdness when I try to go back and forth between my phone and my laptop, so I'm double posting on my laptop here, and I'll circle back to add the swatch photo!  I didn't take a picture of the jars because I got clamshell samples, and they're a mess to leave open and try to photograph, so I'm leaving this as just a photo of the swatches.  GCC Win or Die, inspired by _Game of Thrones_.  Note:  The site has awesome commentary on the various things that inspire their colors as well as descriptions of the shades that include things like "An opulent, indulgent gold as rich as a Lannister and overflowing with silver stags, golden dragons and glittering ruby sparkles. As much bling as we could possibly fit into one chest" (that's the description for The Imp), so it's worth poking around on there just for the entertainment value!

Top to bottom, L to R, all over Starlooks white pencil:
Across the Narrow Sea, Born in Fire, Brotherhood of Crows
The Imp, Kingslayer
The Pointy End, Sellsword, The Spider



That  blue and the gold underneath are awesome.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

So... Aromaleigh. How are they doing business-wise nowadays? In the words of someone on another forum, have they gotten their shit together yet?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 22, 2014)

Double-posting because swatches!Â  Glamour Doll Eyes Spring Fling '14 collection.Â  Posting text now from my laptop, doubling back to photos from my phone because the two different editors do not play will together when it comes to drafts.









Top row, L to R:Â  Longing for Spring (March 2014 GWP, which I am considering an honorary Spring Fling shade), Flourish Hydraglaze, and Morning Glory HydraGlaze. 
Second row, L to R: Delilah, Disguise, Evacuate. 
Third row, L to R:Â  In Memory and Marquee. 
Bottom row, L to R:Â  Old Money, Pipe Dream, and Surrogate. 
And a story.Â  Okay.Â  GDE Spring Fling order received.Â  Colors swatched.Â  Oof, I love metallic minty greens to begin with, and In Memory is *gorgeous*.Â  Quite possibly my favorite!Â  Oh, hey, I should take a picture of all of the jars!Â  So I took them into the bathroom so the kitties wouldn't knock them over, plus the lighting is better in the bathroom.Â  As I was trying to put the lid back on In Memory (too appropriate), it flipped out of my hands, hit the side of the bathtub, and fell on the floor next to the toilet.Â  I'm not using that one.Â  I might wash/boil/sterilize (yay, greater-than-95% pure rubbing alcohol!) the jar to use for something else, but the contents?Â  No.Â  Replacement order already completed.Â  On the up side, GDE shipping is *speedy* (I already have the shipping notice.Â  It took a whole two minutes after I placed the order.Â  Is that an automated shipping system or something that generates tracking within minutes of ordering, or is this a company run by Time Lords who can loop back to get things done?), so I should have that replacement shortly, and I do have a baggie sample of this one from my March OTM (I had been planning on saving it to pass on to someone else who needed to experience this beauty) if I really need to wear it before the order arrives.Â


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 23, 2014)

> Double-posting because swatches!Â  Glamour Doll Eyes Spring Fling '14 collection.Â  Posting text now from my laptop, doubling back to photos from my phone because the two different editors do not play will together when it comes to drafts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I NEED THESE IN MY LIFE!!!


----------



## kellsbells (Mar 23, 2014)

> I have moooooore for you today! My newest absolute love (do I say that about every palette? LOL) - THE TOO FACED CHOCOLATE BAR PALETTE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Swatches and Photos!



Oh sweet baby jesus! I'm kinda late to this thread but can you tell me what colors you used for this look? If you remember? I also told myself i did'nt need this palette, but i was so very VERY wrong!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Double-posting because swatches!  Glamour Doll Eyes Spring Fling '14 collection.  Posting text now from my laptop, doubling back to photos from my phone because the two different editors do not play will together when it comes to drafts.





 
Top row, L to R:  Longing for Spring (March 2014 GWP, which I am considering an honorary Spring Fling shade), Flourish Hydraglaze, and Morning Glory HydraGlaze.
Second row, L to R: Delilah, Disguise, Evacuate.
Third row, L to R:  In Memory and Marquee.
Bottom row, L to R:  Old Money, Pipe Dream, and Surrogate.
 And a story.  Okay.  GDE Spring Fling order received.  Colors swatched.  Oof, I love metallic minty greens to begin with, and In Memory is *gorgeous*.  Quite possibly my favorite!  Oh, hey, I should take a picture of all of the jars!  So I took them into the bathroom so the kitties wouldn't knock them over, plus the lighting is better in the bathroom.  As I was trying to put the lid back on In Memory (too appropriate), it flipped out of my hands, hit the side of the bathtub, and fell on the floor next to the toilet.  I'm not using that one.  I might wash/boil/sterilize (yay, greater-than-95% pure rubbing alcohol!) the jar to use for something else, but the contents?  No.  Replacement order already completed.  On the up side, GDE shipping is *speedy* (I already have the shipping notice.  It took a whole two minutes after I placed the order.  Is that an automated shipping system or something that generates tracking within minutes of ordering, or is this a company run by Time Lords who can loop back to get things done?), so I should have that replacement shortly, and I do have a baggie sample of this one from my March OTM (I had been planning on saving it to pass on to someone else who needed to experience this beauty) if I really need to wear it before the order arrives. 
Thanks for posting swatches! I keep asking myself if I should order this set or not since I have so many shadows. Also sorry to hear about what happened to your shadow.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 28, 2014)

New brand! Daily Lovelies. I can't do swatches right now (I bought their Sherlock, Doctor Who, and Harry Potter collections, but I am in the middle of a comic con dealer room), but here's their display:



Swatches to come after I get laptop wifi access.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 29, 2014)

> New brand! Daily Lovelies. I can't do swatches right now (I bought their Sherlock, Doctor Who, and Harry Potter collections, but I am in the middle of a comic con dealer room), but here's their display:
> 
> 
> 
> Swatches to come after I get laptop wifi access.


 Can't wait to see the Harry Potter swatches ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 25, 2014)

kellsbells said:


> Oh sweet baby jesus! I'm kinda late to this thread but can you tell me what colors you used for this look? If you remember? I also told myself i did'nt need this palette, but i was so very VERY wrong!


Hey there! @@kellsbells I'm so sorry I haven't answered you sooner! I've been so sick for the past few weeks, I haven't gotten on the computer much at all! Ummmm....let's see...I used:

White Chocolate - entire upper eyelid up to my eyebrow

Champagne Truffle - inner corners of my eyes and below eyebrow for highlight

Strawberry Bon Bon - inside of eyelids, about half way across eye

Amaretto - middle of eyelids and out towards the outer corners, as well as underneath bottom lashes

Cherry Cordial - outside edge of my eyelids

Candied Violet - in crease and slightly upwards

Again, my apologies for replying so late!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2014)

Blech. I received the GCC Superneutrals collection yesterday, but since I can't post photos from my phone anymore (and we seem to have lost all the old photos, at least on the mobile version of the site! Ack! For a board like MUT, this is a *huge* problem!), I can't post swatches. I don't know how much longer I'll be able to handle this place without this functionality!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 8, 2014)

Any quick tips on applying Shiro eye shadows...or loose shadows in general? I'm a total noob to the loose eye shadow world, and I am waiting on my order to come in. I've never used loose powders before and I'm nervous I won't be able to use them right.


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Any quick tips on applying Shiro eye shadows...or loose shadows in general? I'm a total noob to the loose eye shadow world, and I am waiting on my order to come in. I've never used loose powders before and I'm nervous I won't be able to use them right.


One word: Primer. You need some kind of base to get the powder to cling to your skin. Pressed powders have that stuff in it. And I find I have more success with packing or patting it on rather than sweeping for the initial application. And mainly just practice. If you're staying home in your pjs or t-shirt and yoga pants, dig out your brushes and play. I have come up with my approach entirely on my own on weekends when I'm just staying home cleaning all weekend (read: not going out in public where someone might look askance at my attempt at trying something new). I'm big on ignoring rules and figuring out what I like.


----------



## chibimorph (May 9, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Any quick tips on applying Shiro eye shadows...or loose shadows in general? I'm a total noob to the loose eye shadow world, and I am waiting on my order to come in. I've never used loose powders before and I'm nervous I won't be able to use them right.


Primer is a must. If you're using a glittery loose shadow, then some form of glitter glue is something to consider too (Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy and Darling Girl Glitter Glue seem pretty popular as far as indie glitter glues). More matte/less sparkly shades don't do as well over glitter glue. People have swatched Shiro shadows over Urban Decay Primer Potion, a glitter glue, and both as comparisons - you can look them up to decide if the shades you have will need the glue. I think the swatches on Shiro's website are swatched over glitter glue.

Also, if you do decide to use a glitter glue, remember that you'll also want to use a primer first to prevent creasing.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> One word: Primer. You need some kind of base to get the powder to cling to your skin. Pressed powders have that stuff in it. And I find I have more success with packing or patting it on rather than sweeping for the initial application. And mainly just practice. If you're staying home in your pjs or t-shirt and yoga pants, dig out your brushes and play. I have come up with my approach entirely on my own on weekends when I'm just staying home cleaning all weekend (read: not going out in public where someone might look askance at my attempt at trying something new). I'm big on ignoring rules and figuring out what I like.





chibimorph said:


> Primer is a must. If you're using a glittery loose shadow, then some form of glitter glue is something to consider too (Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy and Darling Girl Glitter Glue seem pretty popular as far as indie glitter glues). More matte/less sparkly shades don't do as well over glitter glue. People have swatched Shiro shadows over Urban Decay Primer Potion, a glitter glue, and both as comparisons - you can look them up to decide if the shades you have will need the glue. I think the swatches on Shiro's website are swatched over glitter glue.
> 
> Also, if you do decide to use a glitter glue, remember that you'll also want to use a primer first to prevent creasing.


Thank you both!! I think I'm just going to have to experiment with a bunch of primers and applications until I find what works on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nyxis (May 17, 2014)

Girls! Halp! 

I'm planning to use this month's IPSY code to buy palettes from Coastal Scents, but I need help choosing! 

For the 120 palettes, does the 2nd plate lock into the lid, or is it just a removable tray?

In my cart right now I have the 88 Original Palette http://www.coastalscents.com/sale/pl-001.html, the Metal Mania Palette http://www.coastalscents.com/pl-015.html, the 120 Palette Two http://www.coastalscents.com/sale/120-palette-2.html and the Go Palette Moscow http://www.coastalscents.com/moscow.html

As far as colours go, I tend to shy away from browns and creams and go straight for the blacks, dark purples, silvers and lately (thanks to my Bora Bora quad from BaB) teals. 

I was going to forgo the 88 palettes and pick up the 120 Two, but then the 88's went on sale and I realized I could get TWO of those for the price of a 120! 

So... do I go for the 120? Or get two 88's? And if I get two 88's should I get the 88 Original? Or the 88 Ultra Shimmer Palette? 

I'm a little concerned about colour crossover in getting two 88's. I have no idea how many of these colours I will even use, but I have this  overwhelming compulsion to "buy all the pretties"! haha


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (May 17, 2014)

My eyeshadow collection is mostly UD, because my boyfriend bought me this!

Not my picture btw, google image searched. But I can't find my picture of my whole case since I reset my phone.

Here's my UD eyeshadow in my muji though.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2014)

Nyxis said:


> Girls! Halp!
> 
> I'm planning to use this month's IPSY code to buy palettes from Coastal Scents, but I need help choosing!
> 
> ...


The 120 palette trays are removable, they don't lock in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Nyxis

As far as color, they only time I've had major similarities between the palettes is with the 252 Ultimate, HOWEVER, the 88 Original and 88 Shimmer are exactly the same, except the original has mattes and some satins, but the 88 Shimmer is all shimmer finishes.

Out of the 120 palettes, the 120 Two is the brightest, with the most vivid colors, so if you're looking for bold brights, I'd definitely go with that one! The 88 Original and Shimmer have brights, but not quite as vivid as the 120 Two. I'd say out of all the 88 palettes, the Prism palette is the brightest, but it has quite a bit of browns in it, which is what you want to stay away from.

Let me know if you have any more questions about any of the palettes, I'm happy to help! Good luck picking!


----------



## Nyxis (May 17, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> The 120 palette trays are removable, they don't lock in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Nyxis
> 
> As far as color, they only time I've had major similarities between the palettes is with the 252 Ultimate, HOWEVER, the 88 Original and 88 Shimmer are exactly the same, except the original has mattes and some satins, but the 88 Shimmer is all shimmer finishes.
> 
> ...


I should have just tagged you in my original question Cookie!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will probably stay away from the 120 then, just for lack of storage and I think that having to remove the plate would drive me insane for a while. 

If I got the Metal Mania and the 88 Original Palettes do you think that would be a good mix of colour and finishes?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 18, 2014)

Nyxis said:


> I should have just tagged you in my original question Cookie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I will probably stay away from the 120 then, just for lack of storage and I think that having to remove the plate would drive me insane for a while.
> 
> If I got the Metal Mania and the 88 Original Palettes do you think that would be a good mix of colour and finishes?


 Yeah! I'd say so...the 88 Metal Mania has quite a bit of shimmers in it, but just fair warning, it has quite a bit of bronzes, golds and browns. I like it though! I personally like the Mirage better than the Metal Mania, but that has quite a bit of browns. I think your selections should give you good variety


----------



## Nyxis (May 19, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> Yeah! I'd say so...the 88 Metal Mania has quite a bit of shimmers in it, but just fair warning, it has quite a bit of bronzes, golds and browns. I like it though! I personally like the Mirage better than the Metal Mania, but that has quite a bit of browns. I think your selections should give you good variety


Awesome! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok, I'm sure this has been discussed at some point but..anyone have anything from Notoriously Morbid? 

I'm so overwhelmed by all the different shades, so I was thinking of maybe going with a collection but if anyone has favorites, I might just make up a small order of random colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok, I'm sure this has been discussed at some point but..anyone have anything from Notoriously Morbid?
> 
> I'm so overwhelmed by all the different shades, so I was thinking of maybe going with a collection but if anyone has favorites, I might just make up a small order of random colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you're a _Firefly_ fan, check Facebook and cool your jets until Friday for the Vanishing Cabinet! (Translation: Guess what I'm going to try to get on Friday as my first NM order.) (They're probably going to be my next get-them-all line after I finish with GCC, but I haven't started yet.) (And we totally need an all-inclusive indie thread!)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> If you're a _Firefly_ fan, check Facebook and cool your jets until Friday for the Vanishing Cabinet! (Translation: Guess what I'm going to try to get on Friday as my first NM order.) (They're probably going to be my next get-them-all line after I finish with GCC, but I haven't started yet.) (And we totally need an all-inclusive indie thread!)


Ohhh lord, yep looks like I'm waiting 'til Friday! I'll go ahead and admit that I have never seen Firefly (my co-workers like to bring this up &amp; hate on me on a pretty regular basis), BUT I do love minis and limited edition type things. So, this will be a perfect way to check out the brand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And yes, we totally do need that thread. I am constantly discovering new, awesome indies and would love love love to see everyones swatches/collections.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2014)

Indie thread right over here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133096-all-about-indies/


----------

